# Biker aus Naumburg und Umgebung gesucht!



## kleinMikka (26. Februar 2008)

Gruezi,

irgendwo müssen sie doch sein, die sportbegeisterten Sachsen-Anhaltiner! Und wenn ich die Stasi auf euch ansetzen muss  

Ich wohne seit einem halben Jahr in Naumburg, welches ein wirklich schönes Städtchen ist. Als Ausgleich zur Arbeit am Rechner schwinge ich mich sehr gern aufs Bike und fahre Touren zwischen 15 und 60 km. Zu zweit geht natürlich auch mehr.

Mein Hintern wird auf einem Steppenwolf Taiga FS durch die Gegend kutschiert. Am liebsten mag ich Waldwege, zur Entspannung ist der Saale-Radweg aber auch immer willkommen.

Es wär wirklich toll, wenn ich demnächst mal nicht allein die Gegend hier erkunden muss, also meldet euch und wir drehen mal ne Runde! Meine Handy-Nr.: 0151-17894936

kleinMikka
(Matthias)


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo kleinMikka,


kleinMikka schrieb:


> Gruezi,
> 
> irgendwo müssen sie doch sein, die sportbegeisterten Sachsen-Anhaltiner! Und wenn ich die Stasi auf euch ansetzen muss
> 
> ...


freut mich, dass es im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt doch noch einige Biker gibt . Werde sicherlich mal mit Dir mitfahren, wenn meine Termine, siehe LMB, sich nicht mit Deinen überschneiden . Einfach hier in Deinem Thema eine kurze Info, oder im LMB . Werde das Thema jetzt beobachten .
Mich findest Du im Thema "MERSEBURG UND UMGEBUNG"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (7. März 2008)

Hallo kleinMikka
Es giebt tatsächlich noch Biker im BLK. Ich wohne da auch und bin hier mit meiner Frau Einzelkämpfer. Konkret wohnen wir indem Dorf mit den Bären. Bei uns giebt es einige, wennauch kürzere Touren rechts und links der Elster, in Richtung Thüringen. Im der Nähe von  Naumburg fallen mir spontan die toten Täler ein (Unbedingt Naturschutz beachten). In welcher Liga(Alter) fährst du eigentlich. Übrigens soll es in Mertendorf einen Bikeverein geben.Du müßtest mal in ein paar Naumburger Radläden nachfragen. von einem weis ich das der indem Verein mit drinn hängt. Nur weis ich nicht welcher. Vielleicht kriegst du ja da Anschluß.


----------



## kleinMikka (24. März 2008)

Merci euch soweit!

Das Dorf mit dem Bären? Da muss ich mich erstmal kurz dumm stellen... Kann mich mal wer aufklären? Wo ich herkomme gibts übrigens nen Bärenpark

Ich bewege mich in der Altersgruppe 25-30 Jahre, um es mal spannend zu halten.


----------



## Kasebi (24. März 2008)

Das Dorf in dem ich wohne hat schon immer ein Bärengehege gehabt. Das ist vor ein paar Jahren auwändig saniert worden. Was das Alter anbelangt bin ich ,gemessen an dir ein alter Mann(48). Und dementschprechend ein Exot. Auf dem Bike natürlich und bei uns uffm Dorf.Hier spielt man Fußball, geht Kegeln und Rad is was für Himmelfahrt. Ich bin aber verrückt genug (zum Glück) noch ein paar Tausend Km auf dem Bike und RR und drei bis vier Marathons runterzureißen. Ich komm zwar nur unter den letzten 10% an, aber ich komme an und nur das zählt. Ansonsten fahre ich oft mit meiner Frau Touren. Ohne sie wäre ich oft genug an manchen Landschaftlichen und kulturellen Kleinod vorbeigebrettert. Die ideale Kuturbremse(im positiven Sinne)also. Ansonsten solltest du dir mal die Tourenberichte von Udo1 anschauen. Da sind ein paar sehr interessante Toure im BLK und MQ dabei, die ich auf jeden fall in diesem Jahr nachfahren werde.


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2008)

Hallo kleinMikka,

schau doch mal hier in den Tourenplan vom "White-Rock-Tourenteam"
http://www.zweirad-riese.de/tourenteam/html/tourenplan_2004.html

Es sind einige interessante Touren dabei. 
Zum Beispiel am 26.04. die ich als Guide anführen werde. Von NAUMBURG bis WSF ist es ja mit dem Hopperticket kein Problem .

Wann hast Du denn so immer Zeit? Wie Kasbi spiel ich natürlich auch in einer anderen Liga mit meinen 58,5 Jahren. Trotzdem, denke ich das ich mit meinen diesjährigen 3000 MTB-Km eigentlich fitt bin . Na Ja am Berg fliege ich nicht mehr hoch .


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2008)

Hallo kleinMikka,
wenn Du am Sonntag, den 30.03. nichts vorhast, kannst Du ja nach WEIßENFELS rüberkommen, um 10:00 Uhr ist auf dem Marktplatz Start mit dem WHITE ROCK TOURENTEAM und sicherlich auch mit dem WHITE ROCK RACING TEAM nach GOSECK zum Streckentest für 10.Auflage der Gosecker MTB Trophy am 06.04.08 . 
siehe hier: http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/homepage/index.htm
Hier lernst Du sicherlich einige Biker aus dem Burgenlandkreis kennen. Ich werde auch mit von der Partie sein .
Für Dich dürfte es doch kein Problem sein von NAUMBURG am Saaleradweg nach WEIßENFELS zu gelangen. Wird für Dich sicherlich ein klacks sein  und außerdem hast Du ja auf der gesamten Strecke Rückenwind .


----------



## Udo1 (8. April 2008)

Hallo kleinMikka,

schau mal hier nach :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4653996&postcount=213

eine Tour für den 19.04. auf den Finnewanderweg.

im LMB hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6206


----------



## phil_235 (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo, komme auch aus der Nähe von Naumburg...
kennt jemand ein paar knackige Trails in unsrer Umgebung???


----------



## pauLe.biker (13. Mai 2010)

hey .. bin Mountain,- Dirtbiker aus Naumburg.


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2010)

in nmb und umgebung gibts genug strecken, lecker wege und versteckte kleine schätzchen.

wer ne führung will kann sich gerne mal melden bei mir. ich hätte schöne strecken auf tasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtinto (27. August 2010)

MELD 



divergent! schrieb:


> in nmb und umgebung gibts genug strecken, lecker wege und versteckte kleine schätzchen.
> 
> wer ne führung will kann sich gerne mal melden bei mir. ich hätte schöne strecken auf tasche


 

was kann man denn da so erwarten?
Gruß Tinto


----------



## divergent! (28. August 2010)

waldwege

entweder links rum über kösen-himmenlreich-tote täler-freyburg und wer mag dann noch rechts rum über eulau-wsf-leissling zurück nach nmb.

ich such mal schnell was bei mir im album so gängiges im wald rumkriecht:

















naja und so weiter


----------



## xtinto (28. August 2010)

Cool  genau das Richtig 
Aber im Moment braucht man wohl eher ein Schlauchboot im Wald. Wenn es wieder befahrbar ist nehme ich das Angebot für ne Führung gern an!

Gruß Tinto


----------



## Udo1 (28. August 2010)

xtinto schrieb:


> Cool  genau das Richtig
> Aber im Moment braucht man wohl eher ein Schlauchboot im Wald. Wenn es wieder befahrbar ist nehme ich das Angebot für ne Führung gern an!
> 
> Gruß Tinto


Hallo Tinto,
wo braucht man zur Zeit ein Schlauchboot? Alles bestens mit ein wenig rutschen fahrbar, natürlich sieht man danach nicht mehr so aus wie beim Start.
Würde mich natürlich bei der einen oder anderen Tour mit einklinken.


----------



## divergent! (29. August 2010)

schlamm fetzt doch...jetzt kommt doch erst die richtig interessante zeit zum fahren

hab die ersten 2 september wochen urlaub also wer lust hat...pn.

hoffe ich bekomme mein internet gangbar...das spinnt gerade


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schlamm fetzt doch...jetzt kommt doch erst die richtig interessante zeit zum fahren
> 
> hab die ersten 2 september wochen urlaub also wer lust hat...pn.
> 
> hoffe ich bekomme mein internet gangbar...das spinnt gerade


Stell doch einfach Deine Tour hier ins Forum und in LMB. Vielleicht kann ich dann eine Mittwochstour mit einplanen.
Bis demnächst bei einer Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (29. August 2010)

meine touren zu planen ist schwierig wegen der arbeit. ich fahre meist spontan los und dann da hin wo mein rad grad lang will

wenns mittwoch bei dir klappt und es wettertechnisch zu abartig ist können wir gern ne runde drehen.

ich versuch zwar immer den gtdanni mal wieder ins boot zu locken aber der reagiert irgendwie in letzter zeit auf keine mail......


----------



## xtinto (29. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> hab die ersten 2 september wochen urlaub also wer lust hat...pn.


 
Ich habe auch 2 Wochen im September Urlaub, allerdings fahre ich ab 07.09. weg und diese Woche muss ich noch arbeiten, aber vielleicht nächstes WE? Ich schreibe Dir ne pm


----------



## divergent! (29. August 2010)

das erste september we ist hier weinbergsrennen. das ist pflicht, da kann ich nix anderes machen

ihr wisst schon:






















naja und diverse andere sachen am start. das ist nur einmal im jahr und da muss man dabei sein als ordentlicher naumburger.


achja...der trabbi ist im übrigen nicht viel langsamer wie der nissan


----------



## xtinto (29. August 2010)

Ist Ok.....das verstehe ich  .....wird schon klappen


----------



## Kasebi (30. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> das erste september we ist hier weinbergsrennen. das ist pflicht, da kann ich nix anderes machen
> 
> ihr wisst schon



Ne wußte ich nicht. Und das obwohl ich keine 30Km von NMB weg wohne. Hast du dazu einen offiziellen Link? 
Übrigens der Zeitzer Forst und das Wethautal bieten auch die ein oder andere Bikmöglichkeit. Na und Jena und Umgebung ist auch nicht so weit weg.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## divergent! (30. August 2010)

na klar habschn link:

http://www.mc-naumburg.de/wbrennen.htm

jena ist vom fahren her noch besser. kein vergleich zu unseren pummeligen popelstrecken. in jena kannste 5-6 stunden durch wald fahren ohne einmal asphalt zu sehen.

ich sag nur horizontale...geil


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Februar 2011)

suche fr/dh strecken in nmb.





is nix für touren


----------



## phil_235 (19. Februar 2011)

HEy komme ebenfalls aus der Nähe von Nmb, (etwa 15 km)

Werde im Frühjahr mal anfangen ein paar Strecken dort aufzusuchen, hab auch schon ein paar tipps bekommen.


----------



## divergent! (19. Februar 2011)

fettes moped.

@wurstzipfel....utenbach? da wohnt ein kumping von mir....is ja witzig.

so richtige abfahrtsstrecken fallen mir hier nicht ein. such mal bei youtube den bighit3rider.

der ist aus nmb und fährt so ein speiseeis abfahrtsrad. evtl kann der dir einen tip geben.

@phil....was für strecken suchst du? abfahrt oder cc?

falls cc....melde dich einfach bei mir


----------



## phil_235 (19. Februar 2011)

Das Video Bike Freeride on a Specialized BigHit 3 - GoPro HD von bighit3rider habe ich schon einmal gesehen, im Sommer und überlegt wo diese Strecke seinen könnte. Werde versuchen sie dieses Jahr mal zu Suchen.

@ divergent! suche mehr Abfahrt, hab ein Enduro... nur leider gibt es nicht so viel in der Umgebung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (19. Februar 2011)

der weg ist oben am napoleonstein. wenn du bei dem bist lässt du ihn rechts liegen und schaust mal links den abhang runter. da ist ein schmaler weg wo die strecke runter geht.

da sind aber überall solche stahlgeflechtsgeschichten dran. der thomas ( bighit...) meinte da macht man sich schnell die reifen kaputt. unten ist dann ein eckliger absatz den du mit schwung nehmen musst.

du kommst dann irgendwo in der ecke raus wo du vom radweg aus das hier siehst:





also irgendwo da gehts lang:





er wollte mir den weg mal zeigen aber mir ist das mit meinen rädern eher nix


----------



## phil_235 (19. Februar 2011)

Hab es mal bei Google Earth aufgesucht... kann mir jetzt in etwa vorstellen, wo das ist.

Wenn ihr mal wieder paar Strecken findet in der Umgebung bitte Melden!


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Februar 2011)

wenn bock da ist,hätte ich in camburg von nem kumpel e wald,wo schon einiges steht,aber auch noch massig potenzial da ist 
mfg.dermarko


----------



## bighit3rider (19. Februar 2011)

Ey divergent! ich weiß wer Du bist und wo Du wohnst 
Du kannst doch hier nicht meine Strecken wie Sauerbier anbieten.
Naja dann viel Spaß beim fahren.


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2011)

malzeug...na da haste dich auch mal hier her verirrt. mir ist grad noch ne strecke eingefallen obwohl man die auch mitm hardtail runterballern könnte. direkt oben am bismarckturm runter....wo man unten in schulpforte raus kommt. das ist ne fiese abfahrt wenn plötzlich jemand von unten kommt oder der regen den weg ausgewaschen hat.


----------



## phil_235 (20. Februar 2011)

Klasse, werd mir dass dann mal merken und sobald das Wetter eine Wende nimmt wirds losgehen... Mit Hilfe von Google Earth finde ich zum Glück alle beschriebenen Strecken!


----------



## bighit3rider (20. Februar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> malzeug...na da haste dich auch mal hier her verirrt. mir ist grad noch ne strecke eingefallen obwohl man die auch mitm hardtail runterballern könnte. direkt oben am bismarckturm runter....wo man unten in schulpforte raus kommt. das ist ne fiese abfahrt wenn plötzlich jemand von unten kommt oder der regen den weg ausgewaschen hat.



Na mich hat nur gewundert  warum ich plötzlich bei youtube so bekannt bin. Und siehe da, hier wird darüber diskutiert.
Bismarckturm ist die ersten male nicht schlecht, wird dann leider wie alles langweilig. Da liegt jetzt auch schon ewig ein Baum quer nach einer Kurve. Fussgänger sind gefährlich. 
Deswegen bin ich da immer im Sommer abends gefahren da triffste da keinen.
Am Napoleonstein habe ich die letzten Jahre nie jemanden gesehen, aber seit kurzem sind da massig Fussgänger auf dem Trail.
Und der ist nun wirklich nicht gut zu laufen. Und das war kein Drahtgeflecht, da gucken Eisenstangen aus dem Boden bis zu 5cm !
Um Kukulau gibts noch paar geile Ecken und Bad Kösen allgemein.
Gibt eigentlich schon einiges zum fahren hier. Ab und an sieht man auch mal, dass paar Kidi´s im Wald was gebaut haben, aber länger
wie 2-3 Wochen steht das nie. Eine geile Abfahrt ist noch direkt über Schulpforte, die ist im Anfang von dem besagten Video.
Um den Napoleonstein gibt es auch noch mehrere Abfahrten.


----------



## phil_235 (20. Februar 2011)

Das mit den Eisenstangen ist nat. nicht schön!
Aber ansonsten kann man ja eig froh sein dass es dann doch ein paar Trails in der Umgebung gibt.

Ich hätte an der Stelle mal die Frage, ob mir jemand ein Tipp geben kann für ein gutes Enduro/Freeride bike. Eins was bei abfahrten schon fetzt, aber mit dem man auch mal entspannt bis Naumburg so fahren kann (40km)... Habt ihr Ideen?
Und kennt jemand eine gute Adresse, wo man die HD Hero günstig bekommen kann??


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2011)

stimmt kukulau...meinste die nette strecke wo du dann am schwimmbad unten rauskommst?

die kann man aber alle auch kpl starr fahren...das geht auch schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit3rider (20. Februar 2011)

phil_235 schrieb:


> Das mit den Eisenstangen ist nat. nicht schön!
> Aber ansonsten kann man ja eig froh sein dass es dann doch ein paar Trails in der Umgebung gibt.
> 
> Ich hätte an der Stelle mal die Frage, ob mir jemand ein Tipp geben kann für ein gutes Enduro/Freeride bike. Eins was bei abfahrten schon fetzt, aber mit dem man auch mal entspannt bis Naumburg so fahren kann (40km)... Habt ihr Ideen?
> Und kennt jemand eine gute Adresse, wo man die HD Hero günstig bekommen kann??



Wenn Du einmal dort runtergefahren bist, oder wie ich immer erst dort hochschiebst, weisst du wo die Stangen sind, dann geht das schon.
Wie ist denn dein Budget für ein Bike, weil so kann man ja überhaupt
keine Aussage treffen.

Die Hero bekommst Du am billigsten im Amiland,hier geht eigentlich
unter 350,- nichts. Ich bin aber froh, dass ich sie hier gekauft habe, weil meine kaputt gegangen ist u. ich jetzt schon die 2. habe.


----------



## bighit3rider (20. Februar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> stimmt kukulau...meinste die nette strecke wo du dann am schwimmbad unten rauskommst?
> 
> die kann man aber alle auch kpl starr fahren...das geht auch schneller



Ja z.B. die, da gibt es aber noch mehr, dann oben über Scheiplitz u. so.
Und richtig geilig ist die Felsen Abfahrt von der Rudelsburg runter.
Aber irgendwie scheine nur ich die geil zu finden. 
Am Himmelreich sind auch noch paar geile Stellen.


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2011)

felsenabfahrt?

meinste hier runter am löwen?:





oder die wo du unten an der saale rauskommst. quasi links unterhalb der burg?da wo unten immer die doofen pferde stehen?

die ist witzig da haste recht.

aber ehrlich...kauf dir maln richtiges cc rad dann kannst du da auch runterballern...und vorallem auch hoch


----------



## bighit3rider (20. Februar 2011)

Ne, nicht hier, da geht ein Weg unter der Brücke an der Rudelsburg durch.
Da sind dann so Felsstufen.
Und da möchte ich dich mal mit einem deiner CC´s so runter ballern sehen wie ich das mache,im leben nicht.
Ich hatte mal ein CC, aber irgendwie war mir das zu langweilig.
Da schiebe ich lieber hoch, aber jedem das was ihm gefällt.

Gibt bald ein neues Video, da ist das mit drinne.....


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2011)

genau den weg meinte ich. der hat diverse felsstufen und dann gehts in ne enge wurzelpassage und du kommst unten an der saale raus. recht verwinkelt das ganze. landest dann auf nem feld wo so ein komisches aus holz gezimmertes tor ist.

und mitm lts gehts da schon problemfrei runter....war ja mit gut 10cm auch ein dh rad ausserdem versaut federweg den fahrstil und die linie


----------



## bighit3rider (20. Februar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> genau den weg meinte ich. der hat diverse felsstufen und dann gehts in ne enge wurzelpassage und du kommst unten an der saale raus. recht verwinkelt das ganze. landest dann auf nem feld wo so ein komisches aus holz gezimmertes tor ist.
> 
> und mitm lts gehts da schon problemfrei runter....war ja mit gut 10cm auch ein dh rad ausserdem versaut federweg den fahrstil und die linie



Ne Du bist falsch. Du kommst an der Burg Saaleck raus, nix mit Saale.
Und ich bin etwa 30 Jahre Starrad gefahren, ich glaube da
kann man jetzt nix mehr versauen 
Ich habe mir ja nur ein gefedertes geholt weil mir mein Orthopäde das empfohlen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit3rider (20. Februar 2011)

Ich oute mich mal noch ....


----------



## divergent! (21. Februar 2011)

und bevor du bis zur saaleck fährst schauste mal nach rechts zw die bäume. da isn schmaler weg. der schlänglet sich nach unten zur saale......das haste von deinem integralhelm. bekommst nur die hälfte mit


----------



## bighit3rider (21. Februar 2011)

Na gut, im Augenwinkel wenn ich versuche zum stehen zu kommen habe ich dort schon mal einen Weg gesehen .  
Aber der hat mich irgendwie nicht gereizt. Naja vielleicht schau im mal. Jetzt erzähl mir aber nicht, 
dass Du mit deinem CC die felsige Strecke vorher zügig fährst. Wir können uns ja mal dort treffen. Ich hatte mal ne Zeit lang normale Maxxis Faltreifen drauf. 
2 mal habe ich es geschafft, dass unten beide platt waren, da kommt Freude auf .
Achso, noch mal herzlichen Glückwunsch, 05:27 ? Da dreh ich mich ja noch 2 mal rum.


----------



## divergent! (21. Februar 2011)

weil du nicht fahren kannst

mitm hardtail gehts da sicher gemächlich runter, mitm lts schon zügiger. daß du da schneller bist is mir klar. da liegen auch 15 jahre technik und geschätzt 0-15cm federweg dazwischen. oder wieviel hat dein panzer?

ja 5:27...da war ich schon ne stunde munter.

an der neuenburg gibts auch ne schöne waldstrecke. da kommste in der siedlung da in marktnähe raus. aber das ist alles nix für dein rad. daß ist wie mit deinem auto durch nen verkehrsberuhigten bereich zu fahren.

bei mir hier im wald um goseck gibts noch die ein oder andere ecke. biste schonmal am sonnenobservatorium im wald runter? kommst dann in eulau im alten dorf raus?


----------



## bighit3rider (21. Februar 2011)

180mm sind´s, und so ein Panzer ist das gar nicht.
Neuenburg war ich schon, gibts viele schöne Wege. Goseck ist schon ein paar Jahre her, da gab´s noch kein Observatorium. Die Strecke sagt mir jetzt nicht unbedingt was.
Am besten wir reduzieren das auf die Strecken wo es einen Lift gibt


----------



## divergent! (21. Februar 2011)

das observatorium war schon 6000 jahre vor dir da....nur hats da keiner gesehen

ja lift...hmm. da bin ich raus. ich bin mein eigener lift


----------



## wurstzipfel (21. Februar 2011)

@bighit
hi tom,
war heute mal auf dem napoleonstein.
hab´s gefunden.
ist ja echt nett da
denke,bin nächsten montag wieder da 
wer später bremst,ist länger schnell...


----------



## bighit3rider (21. Februar 2011)

Na wenigstens einer glücklich.
Nächsten Montag hätte ich sogar Urlaub, nur leider fahr ich da Snowboarden.
Mal so als Tipp, wenn Du unten auf die Bank triffst, da führt ja auch ein Weg nach oben, der macht runter auch Laune


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Februar 2011)

jo,das ist auch ein schöne flowiger trail.
du meinst doch die massiv vielen serpentinen oder
viel spass beim boarden...


----------



## phil_235 (11. März 2011)

Kennt jemand ein guten Fahrradladen in Naumburg und die Öffnungszeiten für Samstags?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit3rider (11. März 2011)

phil_235 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein guten Fahrradladen in Naumburg und die Öffnungszeiten für Samstags?


da würde ich sagen vergiss es, ich kann ja mal eine kurze Geschichte erzählen. 
Ich hatte zum Geburtstag einen Gutschein für einen Laden in der Marienstrasse bekommen. 
Ich war sage u. schreibe 4x dort weil ich eine neue Feder für meine 2009er Rock Shox wollte.
Die ersten 3 mal habe ich immer irgendwelche Ausreden bekommen warum er die Feder nicht bestellen konnte. 
Die beste war das er Pappe klein schneiden musste. Der schneidet wahrscheinlich die Pappe aller Geschäfte aus Naumburg klein.
(und nicht das ich täglich dort war, da waren immer paar Tage Pause dazwischen) 
So, dann beim 4. mal wo ich dort war hat er kurz überlegt u. dann gesagt die Feder ist nicht mehr lieferbar, er hat es sogar direkt beim Importeur versucht.
Ich habe die Feder dann im Inet bestellt u. 2 Tage später hatte ich die.
Leider habe ich nun noch einen 2. Gutschein für das Geschäft bekommen. Ich hatte nun Gutscheine für 70 EUR.
Also habe ich jemanden hingeschickt mit der Bitte mir ein paar Verschleißteile zu kaufen, ist ja nun nicht so speziell wie eine Feder.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass er der Dame für die Sachen das 3 fache wie es üblich kostet abgeknöpft hat, worüber ich nicht mal so böse bin
 (insgesamt 140,- anfangs sogar fast 160,- er hat aber gnädigerweise Rabatt gewährt)
So, und wer mitgerechnet, weiß er hat noch 70,- Bar bekommen.
Sagt dieses Froschgesicht nicht ernsthaft, dass sind ihm die liebsten Kunden, mit Gutschein bezahlen .
Er hat doch das Geld für die Gutscheine schon bekommen, das waren doch keine Rabattmarken aus der Bild Zeitung.
So und ich hoffe, das er das irgendwie mal liest, ich erzähle die Story jedem den ich kenne, mit mir nicht  !
Da will man mal nicht im Internet kaufen und zum örtlichen Händler gehen und wird behandelt wie der letzte Ars.... !


----------



## phil_235 (11. März 2011)

So eine Geschichte hatte auch auch schon mal erlebt.  Es geht nur um den Wechsel von einem Bowdenzug... habe im i net auch welche bestellt, den hinteren auch schnell gewechselt, aber mit dem vorderen kam ich absolut nicht klar, sodass er wieder gerissen war...  aber am Bahnhof soll es ja noch ein Geschäft geben. Mal sehen ob ich hinfahren werde, wenn dann nur mit dem Zug, denn ohne vordere Schaltung ist das Fahren etwas schwierig.


----------



## bighit3rider (11. März 2011)

na dann versuch mal dein Glück, den Laden kenne ich nur von früher (90er Jahre)
Damals war der noch in der Stadt, dort wurde man immer freundlich beraten u. bedient.
Wie es heute ist kannst Du ja mal berichten. Wäre gut wenn man doch mal eine Adresse hat wo man im Notfall mal was holen kann.


----------



## Udo1 (11. März 2011)

Hallo,
ein Tipp Weißenfels ist ja auch nicht weit weg von Euch. Sind ja nur so ungefähr 40 Minuten langsames rollen. Große Kalandstraße 5, hinter der Sparkasse.


----------



## divergent! (12. März 2011)

der steinmeier hat zwar nur tourenräder ist aber hilfsbereit.

der radladen ist auf der rückseite vom konsum da unten am bahnhof. sozusagen an der schienenseite.

im großen und ganzen kannst du die läden hier aber allesamt in der pfeiffe rauchen.

und wsf hat 2 leute ( der chef und andre ) die ahnung haben. die restlichen typen sind mir suspekt. 

ich sag nur: "ist dasn dirt rahmen?....ja sieht so aus"



und das zu nem 95er gt backwoods....autschn!


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (17. März 2011)

@ divergent: Was muss nach Deinen Maßstäben ein guter Fahrradladen haben, damit er Dir gerecht wird?


----------



## divergent! (17. März 2011)

leute mit ahnung sind von vorteil. und zwar ahnung und nicht bike zeitungsgelaber.

das bike-department ost in leipzig ist da die beste adresse.

die jungs haben nen plan, beraten gut, sind freundlich, kennen sich mit alten und neuen dingen gut aus, exotische sachen kennen sie auch. und sie fahren und verkaufen nicht erst seit gestern räder. da hängt auch mal ein klein an der wand oder so ne speiseeis rockhopper retrohütte auf neu getrimmt. es sind vorallem keine eingefahreen idioten die sich nur auf eins beschränken. hier bekommt man immer ne kompetente beratung und gute tipps egal ob trekking-mtb oder zeitfahrer. 

ganz zu schweigen von nem schönen aufgeräumten laden der auch mal tuningkram und das ein oder andere eloxal liegen hat.

hier gehts bei jedem mist nur:

" ich schaue mal im katalog, kann ich dir bestellen".


ja danke, kann ich auch.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (17. März 2011)

Dann bist Du doch bei Andre in Weißenfels an der richtigen Adresse. Das BDO hat aber auch für jedes Fachgebiet einen Experten, in einem kleinen Laden müssen wenige alles machen.

In der Gegend gibt es noch mehr gute Fahrradläden, aber ich hoffe das Du Deine Anforderungen auf bei Dir anlegst


----------



## bighit3rider (17. März 2011)

tja wenn man mir meine Sachen bestellt hätte, wär ich ja happy gewesen 

wie wars denn im Radhaus  phil_235 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHAKA-Commander (17. März 2011)

@gighit: In Naumburg oder Weißenfels?


----------



## bighit3rider (17. März 2011)

Thomas kannste auch sagen 
Naumburg, ich werde mal konkret "Bike Dom" ,die Story von der ich weiter vorn geschrieben hatte.
Nach diesem Erlebnis werde ich wohl nie wieder ein Bike Geschäft betreten.
Zum Glück hab ich alles Werkzeug u. Möglichkeiten mein Bike selbst zu reparieren u. zu warten.
Und da fällt mir jetzt gleich noch was ein. Ich habe mein BigHit in Radebeul gekauft. (war eines der letzten 3 Geschäfte die noch ein 2009er in 2010 hatten)
Ich hatte dort drum gebeten mir die Räder abzubauen u. bin in der Zeit mit dem Auto ran gefahren. 
Als ich rein kam hat der echt versucht die Steckachse vorn mit dem Gummihammer rauszuschlagen  , Junge da ist ein Gewinde drin, die dreht man raus !!!
Und da war mir klar (die haben mir einen Service kostenlos angeboten) ihr seht mich nie wieder.
Es mag sicherlich vereinzelt "Perlen" von Radläden geben, aber ich habe es aufgegeben.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (17. März 2011)

In Weißenfels gibt es Andre und der baut Dir fast jedes Laufrad in Perfektion, die haben jede Menge Eloxalteile, eine Große Vitrine voller Edelparts, bauen viele Custom Bike, Restaurieren alte Fahrräder und fahren selber jede Menge Fahrrad. Die bauen Dir ein Fully unter 8 Kilo ohne extrem Tuning und und und.


----------



## divergent! (18. März 2011)

ich sag ja der andre ist ok. lrs kann er wirklich bauen. zum schwatzen ist er auch ein interessierter und kompetenter typ.

ich persönlich brauche ja keinen radladen da ich alles selber mache. mein radladen ist im keller, da liegt genug material

obs einspeichen oder aufbauen ist, alles wurscht. meinen alten kram kaufe ich eh nicht im laden weils den da nicht gibt. für mich sind radläden eher notfalllösungen wenn ich mal kleinkram ( züge, hüllem, ketten ) oder so sofort brauch.

aber bevor ich irgendwo hin fahre um was bestellen zu müssen, selbst kleinkram, da geh ich lieber ins netz und machs dort.

ich wollte mal zugliner um meine bowdenzüge zu schützen..."haben wir nicht da, ich muss mal suchen wie die heißen, kann ich dir bestellen"


ja danke....also nachhause gefahren und bei rose 20m bestellt und 2 tage später waren sie da.

oder endkappen. wenn du da mehr wie 5 stück haben willst wirds eng.

sorry aber ich hab nunmal 20 räder die gefahren und gewartet werden. da kaufe ich etwas mehr

und wenn so kleinkram schon nicht funktioniert.......


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. März 2011)

wenn ich was hab kann ich nur 2rad bachmann in markkleeberg empfehlen,das bdo und weißenfels 2rad eitel....


----------



## divergent! (18. März 2011)

eitel war doch der am markt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. März 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> eitel war doch der am markt oder?


Ja war, den gibt es aber nicht mehr.


----------



## phil_235 (18. März 2011)

So seit Samstag ist mein Fahrrad nun beim Lädchen am Bahnhof...
Will letzendlich meine Meinung erst preisgeben, wenn es fertig ist, aber Zeit ist für Bowdenzug wechseln, Bremse entlüften und neue Kette/Zahnkranz rel. lang...


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. März 2011)

den gibt es schon noch.
der laden ist an der unterführung zum bahnhof.
hat vor seinem laden sogar ne mini dirt strecke 
macht jetzt junior eitel.


----------



## divergent! (19. März 2011)

ach der ist das? ist doch da wenn man aus richtung uichteritz kommt oder?

da hab ich immer mal räder im fenster gesehen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (20. März 2011)

genau,
früher war der laden am markt,und jetzt dort unten.
dermarko


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2011)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> genau,
> früher war der laden am markt,und jetzt dort unten.
> dermarko


Na das stimmt nun mal gar nicht. Der Laden in der Leipziger Straße gehörte Eitel und sein Sohn hatte einen eigenen in der Markwerbener Straße.
Eitel hat seinen Laden geschlossen und ist jetzt bei seinem Sohn am schrauben.


----------



## wurstzipfel (20. März 2011)

na upps ???
dann war´s halt so wie udo sagt   
off jeden gibts den noch und der kann was.
dermarko


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2011)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> na upps ???
> dann war´s halt so wie udo sagt
> off jeden gibts den noch und der kann was.
> dermarko


Das stimmt der kann was,


----------



## peter4_10 (2. April 2011)

moin allerseits,
fahre nen dirtbike und bin 14 jahre alt und komme aus Roßbach ( in der nähe von Naumburg ca. 5 min)
bin schon lange auf strecken suche, die man einfach gut fahren kann.
naja bin ja bedingt bei nem dirtbike aber fahre auch gern strecken durch´n wald
wie z. b. in schulpforte im wald da hammer uns ne strecke zusammengezimmert mit ein paar sprüngen auch drinne( ist aber nichts für downhiller) einfach nur so zum bisschen springen.
ja kukulau hab ich hier ja auch schon gehört ist auch gut.
aber was gibts noch für strecken in unserer umgebung.




PS: tote täler in großwilsdorf is ne sache für sich. da macht sich eigentlich nicht so gut fürs fahrrad aber kann man uch fahren zwar is da nich viel mit downhill oder so.


----------



## bighit3rider (9. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCVY1jtBUE4&hd=1"]YouTube        - just sunday - freeride bike session - GoPro HD[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

cooles fiedscho!

die letzte abfahrt muss ich wohl doch mal runtertingeln. hätte heute deine kamera mal gebrauchen können für die große jenarunde aber ich hab lunge und kann nicht mitrammeln.


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2011)

bighit3rider schrieb:


> YouTube        - just sunday - freeride bike session - GoPro HD


Klasse Video und schnelle Abfahrt, ich fahre da jetzt leider etwas langsamer runter. Man ist eben nicht mehr der jüngste.


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

wollte grad sagen...die meisten in deinem alter sind schon mit skistöcken oder rollator unterwegs


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> wollte grad sagen...die meisten in deinem alter sind schon mit skistöcken oder rollator unterwegs


Na  ja ganz so weit ist es noch nicht mit mir, aber einige E-Bikes habe ich mir schon mal angesehen.


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

dann kannste ja 200km am tag machen


----------



## bighit3rider (10. April 2011)

So "jung" bin ich auch nicht mehr. Da steht schon ne ganze Weile eine 3 vorn  , mir sieht man´s nur nicht an


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

ja der udo hat aber fast das doppelte


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. April 2011)

geiles vid,
wo ist dein thale vid ?
ham se wohl rausgenommen,wegen der mucke ?
hoffe bin bald wieder fit,und wir können dann endlich mal ne runde rocken
gruß in die runde,
dermarko


----------



## bighit3rider (11. April 2011)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> geiles vid,
> wo ist dein thale vid ?
> ham se wohl rausgenommen,wegen der mucke ?
> hoffe bin bald wieder fit,und wir können dann endlich mal ne runde rocken
> ...



Hi Marko,
tja irgendwie hat youtube was gemacht, da sind 2 vid´s in Germany gesperrt wegen der Musik, schade....
Komischerweise waren die schon ein paar Monate Online.
Es gibt aber eine Seite, weiß ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf, da simulierst du youtube, dass Du aus Amiland kommst und die Videos gehen wieder.
Dann mach mal hin mit deiner Hand. Hab paar geile neue Location´s. 
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter4_10 (11. April 2011)

hi geiles vid.!
wo ist denn die abfahrt.
mir sieht das am anfang so aus also wärste am bismraksturm in schulpforte oder so stimmts.?


----------



## bighit3rider (11. April 2011)

peter4_10 schrieb:


> hi geiles vid.!
> wo ist denn die abfahrt.
> mir sieht das am anfang so aus also wärste am bismraksturm in schulpforte oder so stimmts.?



Danke.
Bismarkturm ist ein paar Meter weg, aber ungefähr passt das.
Das 2. ist Napoleonstein.


----------



## divergent! (11. April 2011)

dürfte der weg da aufm feld bei flemming sein oder?

@thomas...ja die arme musikindustrie. die wird wegen solcher böser musikpiraten mal noch pleite gehen


----------



## bighit3rider (11. April 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> dürfte der weg da aufm feld bei flemming sein oder?
> 
> @thomas...ja die arme musikindustrie. die wird wegen solcher böser musikpiraten mal noch pleite gehen



nö, Feld ist da eigentlich kein´s, aber Flemmingen ist in der Nähe.

Ja ja die "armen" Musiker, ich sag nur Band of Horses , erst wollten sie
Danny MacAskill verklagen und als der Song dann in den Charts war, war alles toll.


----------



## wurstzipfel (13. April 2011)

@tom
nächste woche dienstag oder donnerstag wenn es bei dir zeitlich passt,können wir ja mal ne runde rollen gehen 
habsch frei )
kack off´s wetter,wenne zeit hast meldsch einfach mal.
würd mich freuen.
ride on
gruß in die runde,
dermarko


----------



## peter4_10 (16. Mai 2011)

hehe gestern ( 15 Mai) hab ich jemanden von euch gesehn mitn weißen freeride  bike mhh. top die bude.
Am napoleronstein runter.
Wollt euch bloß sagen das ich demnächst mal mit der astschere hoch fahre und ma den weg wieder frei schneide damit wir wieder langfahren können.



Gruß peter


( rotes  bike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. Mai 2011)

evtl sollten wir mal hier ein treff der lokalen idioten machen. ich komme auch mit ner alten fullymöhre um mal zu sehen ob 16 jahre technik oder 16 jahre radfahren mehr bringt

achja thomas...nette neue videos auf deinem kanal und gruß vom frankfurter klon


----------



## bighit3rider (16. Mai 2011)

@Peter, ich habe euch auch gesehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Immer schön üben, dann wird das.
Früher bin ich da auch mit nem Hardtail runter, Speed machst Du mit nem Fully nur unten wo die Stufen sind gut.
Das mit dem freischneiden wär gut, aber nicht zu extrem, wir wollen ja  nich das dann jemand Ärger macht, von denen gibts ja leider genug.


----------



## bighit3rider (16. Mai 2011)

@Flo , dann organisier doch mal was, und wie sprichst Du denn über deinen Bruder ? Aber danke für die Grüsse.
War die letzten Wochen in Film u. Reise Laune deswegen so viele neue Videos.
Leider ging aber auch einiges an Bike "Material" drauf.


----------



## divergent! (16. Mai 2011)

warum ist doch ein klon...rein erblich gesehen zumindest son bisschen.

mit dem wegschnippeln wär ich da vorsichtig ist ja naturschutzgebiet. das macht uns radler nur wieder nen schlechten ruf. übrigens sind die jäger und forstfritzen hier allesamt idioten das machts nicht einfacher.

organisieren...ok ich schau mal wie ich dienst hab. dieses we nicht da muss ich arbeiten. dann wohl nächstes we. treffpunkt und so machen wir dann aus. könnte man ja hier im abteil machen. würde vorschlagen möglichst weit unten treffen damit ihr eure hütten erstmal den berg hochfahren müsst.

und du dann bitte mit fernsehmontur.


----------



## peter4_10 (16. Mai 2011)

ja am üben bin ich schon

danke ;D
ja wegen dem naturschutz.<<<-  das wird schon gehen ich schneide ja nicht jeden busch gleich weg sondern amche nur das nötigste das es reicht zum fahren aber auch gut ist.

Mit dem Treffen ist schon ne klasse idee.
Kömmer ma machen. dann bring ich auch noch ein paar leute mit .!


----------



## peter4_10 (16. Mai 2011)

mhh Material geht bei mir grade drauf ich schaff mein bike dienstag diese woche weg zum reparirern.
Ich brauch ein Komplett neues Ritzel paket, weil vorne bei mir die Kurbln immer locker werden und da hab ich gedacht ******* drauf auf nur die kurbeln da hol ich mir gleich die komplette schaltung neu mit neuen ritzel und so. hat da jemand ne preisliche vorstellung.?

Aber eure bikes sind Natürlich der hammer. So ne schöne fully bude wäre auch was aber kostet auch etwas mehr.
Ich glaube auch wenn man ein ordentliches fully hat kann man da auch ordentlich runter. aber mit nem normalen bike mit nur ner gabel ist es schwierig geht aber auch.


----------



## bighit3rider (16. Mai 2011)

@Flo, also mit treffen gibt es wohl nicht so viele Möglichkeiten....
Oder wie soll ich das möglichst weit unten verstehen ? 

@Peter, also nur weil eine Kurbel sich lockert heißt das ja noch lange nicht das man die neu braucht. (außer Du bist eine ganze Weile mit lockeren Kurbeln gefahren, dann sind die natürlich nun ausgekaut)
Ich würde da einfach mal Schraubensicherung dran machen, weiß ja nicht was der dir im Rad laden erzählt hat. Oder hast Du das selbst entschieden ?
Und mit dem Fully das sollte man echt nicht überbewerten, ich bin am Napoleonstein bis zur Bank mit nem Hardtail genau so schnell wie mit meinem 180er Bike.
Ich hab das nur weil ich ab und zu in Bike Parks fahre.
Ich finde sogar, dass es früher hier in der Umgebung mehr Spaß gemacht hat mit dem Hardtail.
Wo ich deutlich schneller bin ist an der Rudelsburg den felsigen Weg runter und in Steinach oder Braunlage möchte ich nicht mit nem Hardtail runter.
Achso wenns geht dann wirf die "gekürzten" Äste so weit weg wie es geht, sonst fällts ja gleich auf.....


----------



## divergent! (16. Mai 2011)

bighit3rider schrieb:


> @Flo, also mit treffen gibt es wohl nicht so viele Möglichkeiten....
> Oder wie soll ich das möglichst weit unten verstehen ?




na wir starten im tal der ahnungslosen zb almrich und demmeln dann die weinberge hoch. oder treff in flemmingen oder im bürgergarten und von da könnte man ja schonmal den ein oder anderen weg richtung "tal" nutzen.


----------



## peter4_10 (16. Mai 2011)

jo mit dem Treffen müsster mal euch mal ausmachen. 

meine Kurbel ist Schon seit etwas längerer zeit locker und die hat sich drine ausgelutscht. So das problem hab schon ne unterlegscheibe drunter zum draufdrücken aber es will einfach nicht. So dann denke ich ma baue ich mir kompletten ritzel satz dran. Denn wenn man rumfährt und das Gequietsche regt mich dann schon etwas auf.
Naja werden wir sehen.

Bis irgendwan mal he .! ;D


----------



## bighit3rider (22. Mai 2011)

Hier gibt´s echt Leute die sind blind wie Maulwürfe ! 
Da schiebt man schön in Almrich den Berg hoch und wusch zieht einer
vorbei, also ich weiß wer es war, mal sehn was es da für ne Ausrede gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (22. Mai 2011)

uhrzeit?


----------



## bighit3rider (22. Mai 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> uhrzeit?


Frag noch so dämlich ! Du warst´s !


----------



## divergent! (22. Mai 2011)

echt? wenns früh gegen 9-halb 10 war und mitm crosser kommts hin. gegen 18 uhr bin ich auch nochmal durch almrich.allerdings mitm kara. da hatte ich nochmal feierabend. aber bin da bei den almrichbikern abgebogen. hab dich nicht mitbekommen. lag wohl da dran daß ich nicht nach leuten schaue die ihre räder schieben trotz schaltung


----------



## bighit3rider (22. Mai 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> echt? wenns früh gegen 9-halb 10 war und mitm crosser kommts hin. gegen 18 uhr bin ich auch nochmal durch almrich.allerdings mitm kara. da hatte ich nochmal feierabend. aber bin da bei den almrichbikern abgebogen. hab dich nicht mitbekommen. lag wohl da dran daß ich nicht nach leuten schaue die ihre räder schieben trotz schaltung


Es war kurz nach 18:00 Uhr, ich war gerade auf Höhe der Biker.


----------



## divergent! (23. Mai 2011)

ok dann war ich es. beim nächsten mal muss ich dann wohl mal nach schiebenden rentnern ausschau halten um nicht nochmal jemanden zu übersehen


----------



## peter4_10 (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,




Wann wollmer uns nun ma treffen um ma biken zu gehn.?

Rentner


----------



## divergent! (23. Mai 2011)

also bei mir ist dieses we auch dienst angesagt. ich hab dann zwar die ersten 2 juni we´s frei aber beim 1. bin ich verplant. ob das 2. klappt weiß ich nicht da schon wieder diverse kollegen kränkeln   irgendwie sind die alle nicht belastbar, meine fresse, sind wohl aus zucker.

also ist es mal wieder schön unplanbar wie eh und je...kotz


----------



## peter4_10 (25. Mai 2011)

wie siehts dieses oder nächstes we aus.?
einfach bescheid sagen wenn ihr zeit habt. und es euch passt.


----------



## divergent! (25. Mai 2011)

ich nicht. nächstes we hat mein weibchen burzeltach bzw wir zusammen auch mal frei. da will ich nicht abrücken.aber das we danach hab ich frei.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter4_10 (7. Juni 2011)

Hi,
schönes neues vid. bighitrider.
Bloß wo hats du es gemacht.
Strecke sieht geil aus.
Wäre geil wenn des mir sagen könnest wenns in unserer Nähe ist.


Greetz Peter


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

*Hallo, hier ein Aufruf des Team White Rock e.V.*

Am Samstag, den 25.06. findet um 11:00 Uhr eine geführte
Streckenbesichtigung der Wettkampfstrecke in Mertendorf statt.
Treffpunkt ist am Start im Agroservice für nur 5  Teilnahmegebühr könnt
ihr euch auf der Rennstrecke einen "Heimvorteil" verschaffen. Die
Sportler vom White Rock Team zeigen euch den kompletten Kurs.
Anschließend seid Ihr (im Preis inbegriffen) zu Bratwurst und Getränken
eingeladen.

Auch Tourenfahrer und Nichtrennsportler sind zum Imbiss im Rahmen Eurer
Samstagsausfahrt gern gesehene Gäste.
Wir freuen uns auf rege Teilnahme !

Team White Rock e.V.


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Juni 2011)

hi thomas,
da sehe ich endlich mal was für ne pfeife ich auf´m rad bin )
muss wohl öfters mal wieder fahren 
vid ist auf jeden fall toll geworden.
dachte du hast keine lust mehr gehabt es fertig zu machen...
will die tage mal hinter´m boltzplatz gucken,und den einen sprung mal probieren ))
wie habt ihr zeit ?
ride on
mfg.und sport frei marko


----------



## bighit3rider (8. Juni 2011)

..


----------



## bighit3rider (18. Juni 2011)

Hier geht ja gar nix mehr 
Alle sauer weil ich die TrailÂ´s nicht verrate ?
Na dann mal ein bisschen Werbung:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyEOttqo0eA&hd=1"]YouTube        - âªGoPro HD cable cam - selfmade and radio controlled - first impressionsâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2011)

genau...mit dir will keiner mehr spielen. du wirst wohl auch zum kirschfest ganz allein unter rentnern im volksmutantenzelt deine faßbrause trinken müssen.

klingt komisch, ist aber so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit3rider (21. Juni 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> genau...mit dir will keiner mehr spielen. du wirst wohl auch zum kirschfest ganz allein unter rentnern im volksmutantenzelt deine faßbrause trinken müssen.
> 
> klingt komisch, ist aber so


Du bist so nett.....
Lehrerkinder ebend.....


----------



## divergent! (22. Juni 2011)

ja so isser.........


----------



## wurstzipfel (26. Juni 2011)

he ihr zwee,
der neue sprung ist ja der hammer. 
alter falter,da sind mir glatt die haare aus´m gesicht gefallen 
hab jetzt den anderen daneben sicher durch.
fetzt
hoffe man sieht sich die tage mal.
do-th. ???
wäre cool.
ride on
mfg.und sport frei derma


wer später bremst,ist länger schnell...


----------



## bighit3rider (26. Juni 2011)

Hey Marko,
na wenn Du den anderen jetzt springst das ist doch schon mal TOP !
Der neue ist geil, aber was soll ich sagen, in der Luft  hab ich gemerkt,
dass ich zu langsam bin. Hab mich dann nach hinten geworfen, aber das Vorderrad ist trotzdem wie Du sagst "eingeschossen", 
konnte es aber abgefangen. Ich dachte nur die Gabel bricht weg.
Nacken tut weh u. ich hatte wahnsinns Kopfschmerzen 
Aber der fällt noch, die Anfahrt ist noch zu weich, da verliert man Speed.


----------



## bighit3rider (10. Juli 2011)

Weiß einer warum auf dem "Rad Wander Weg" zwischen Brücke Fischhaus u. Napoleonstein überall mit roter Farbe Achtungszeichen auf den Weg gesprüht wurden.Und dann noch bitte absteigen da steht ? 
Und die ganzen Wasserrinnen sind auch rot markiert. Hat sich da einer lang gemacht ?


----------



## peter4_10 (3. August 2011)

nene das ist so markiert, weil zur saale weinmeile das alle sehen ( xD)
ne is wirklich so.
Also brauchst dir keine gedanken machen^^
Und wegen dem absteigen, naja  kannste das vergessen einfach wie immer fahren^^.
Bloß beim fischhaus würd ich aufpassen, da am besten langsam fahren, weil sonst gibts richtig ärger... ( Haatte ich auch schon am Hals).


----------



## peter4_10 (3. August 2011)

Die Trails.^^...
werden wir auch schon finden..
Aber wir ham unsre eigne strecke jetzte. 
Die müssmer erstmal einfahren..


----------



## peter4_10 (3. August 2011)

Ich hoffe das hier auch jemand was reinschreibt..
und wenn nich ich hab immernoch skype und steam^^


----------



## bighit3rider (16. November 2011)

Ich meld mich hiermit mal offiziell für längere Zeit ab ....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoffmMz-AgU&hd=1"]not my day - fatal bike crash      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## peter4_10 (16. November 2011)

Hoffe mal du nimmst den Sturz nicht so ernst 
Passiert nun mal beim fahren, obwohls nciht schön ist..

und wir würden uns auch über neue videos freuen =) ;p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit3rider (16. November 2011)

peter4_10 schrieb:


> Hoffe mal du nimmst den Sturz nicht so ernst
> Passiert nun mal beim fahren, obwohls nciht schön ist..
> 
> und wir würden uns auch über neue videos freuen =) ;p



Ich nehm den Sturz schon ziemlich ernst, so wie es im Moment aussieht fahr ich 2012 kein Rad 
u. ob ich dann 2013 wieder anfange ist dann eine andere Frage.
Und so was hat leider auch Einfluß auf das ganze Leben, da ist man mal schnell seinen Job los. Kann ja nun ein paar Wochen nicht arbeiten.


----------



## peter4_10 (16. November 2011)

:C
is ja mal richtig schei**, das du 2012 überhaupt nicht fährst.
Ja , leider hängt heutzutage alles vom job ab.


----------



## Kasebi (16. November 2011)

bighit3rider schrieb:


> Ich nehm den Sturz schon ziemlich ernst, so wie es im Moment aussieht fahr ich 2012 kein Rad
> u. ob ich dann 2013 wieder anfange ist dann eine andere Frage.
> Und so was hat leider auch Einfluß auf das ganze Leben, da ist man mal schnell seinen Job los. Kann ja nun ein paar Wochen nicht arbeiten.



Ich wünsche Dir unbekannter weise gute Besserung. Mich hatte es am 7.8. in Seiffen erwischt Zum Glück nichts gesplittert. Erst "normaler" Rucksackverband und nach 2 Wochen schon gar nichts mehr. Nach 7 Wochen bin ich schon wieder Arbeiten gewesen. Und fahren tue ich auch schon wieder was das Zeug hält. Aber ein ganzes gar nicht biken ? Dann dürftest du konsequenter Weise das Haus nicht verlassen. Denn stürzen kann mann auch im Alltag. Leichte Touren sollten auch mit Metall in der Schulter gehen. Aber das ist eine Entscheidung die Dir niemand abnehmen kann. Nochmals gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir
Also bis dann
Axel


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. November 2011)

Schlüsselbeinbruch ist nun aber beim Radeln ziemlicher Standart, da geht ganz bestimmt die Welt nicht unter. Hatte ich 3x mal + 15x mal Schulter ausgekugelt + Gelenksprengung + Bänder kürzen + Oberarmknochen zersägt und verschraubt. Fahren - auch Bikepark- geht immer noch. Nur manchmal tuts weh, das ist aber wohl mehr das Alter. Nicht so viel Selbstmitleid, Verletzungen sind nicht toll, gehören aber dazu.


----------



## bighit3rider (16. November 2011)

Wenn es ein "normaler" Schlüsselbeinbruch wäre, ist das ja auch unproblematisch. Wenn man aber mal bedenkt wie dünn das Schlüsselbein
ist und da jetzt noch Schrauben drin sind, sind da nun einige Schwachstellen dazu gekommen. 
Und ich gebe hier nur das wieder was mir von ärztlicher Seite gesagt wurde, das hat nichts mit Selbstmitleid zu tun.
Sicher kann man bei guter Heilung damit in den Bikepark, aber ich mach das nicht.

Und das es schief gehen kann sieht man z.B. hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/840929


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. November 2011)

Auf den Arzt würde ich eh nur bedingt hören, die sind sicherheitshalber meist übervorsichtig. Und frag ihn mal, warum Du eine Platte drin hast und nicht ein Rucksack-oder Gilchristverband gereicht hat.... .
Ich kenne ziemlich viele Leute, die es richtig zerstört hat (Lebensgefahr, Lähmungsgefahr, mögliche Langzeitschäden...), die fahren alle noch: weil man es braucht und es Spaß macht und man diesen Spaß nicht umsonst kriegt.
Abgesehen davon, jenseits der 45 tut das Aufstehen am Morgen manchmal schon mehr weh als ein Bruch   
Lass mal ein bissl Zeit verstreichen, dann kommt die Lust aufs Radeln schon wieder von allein. Oder willst Du dann nur noch mit einem E-Trekkingbike asphaltierte Radwege fahren? Na also...


----------



## bighit3rider (18. November 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Und frag ihn mal, warum Du eine Platte drin hast und nicht ein Rucksack-oder Gilchristverband gereicht hat....



Ich nehme an weil es ein Trümmerbruch ist und die Teile da ziemlich wild rumlagen. So habe ich es zumindest auf dem Röntgenbild gesehen.
Und mir wurde erzählt, dass es wohl eine Weile gedauert hat, bis alles wieder an seinem Platz war.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Lass mal ein bissl Zeit verstreichen, dann kommt die Lust aufs Radeln schon wieder von allein.



Ich würd mich am liebsten sofort auf´s Rad schwingen, hab sogar die Nacht davon geträumt 

Ich warte einfach mal ab wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## divergent! (18. November 2011)

du solltest dich zumindest im winter schonen, das steht fest. ich würde mal sagen wenn du im frühjahr ein bissel radlest ( flach ) um etwas fit zu bleiben ist das ok. evtl mit ner hantel ( kleine gewichte ) leichtes krafttraining. ein starker muskel schützt nunmal auch die knochen. ansonsten piano. wenn dir da was dumm wegbricht kann sich das auch mal gerne in die lunge bohren oder deine clavicula aorta oder ähnliches verletzen. und dann wirds fies.

hauptsache du bist zum weinbergsrennen fit


----------



## bighit3rider (3. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huspSAHF848&hd=1"]this was 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsCobra (21. Januar 2012)

Hey Leutz!

Ich bin 15 und werde demnächst gewissermaßen in die Naumburger Umgebung ziehen. Deshalb suche ich jetzt schon mal Touren und Trails. Ich fahre ein_ Bulls King Cobra Disc_ (CC-Hardtail). Als Newbie bin ich jetzt meistens Singletrails und ein bisschen DH im Wald gefahren. Es wäre jetzt aber besser, wenn's mal ein bisschen steiler und anspruchsvoller wäre. Die Strecke am Napoleonstein sieht ziemlich gut aus, ist aber ne Ecke entfernt und dadurch nix für Feierabend. Also: Kennt jemand im Bereich Naumburg-Laucha-Nebra was schönes?

@bighit3rider: 
Das tut mir leid. Ich hatte mal (in der 3. Klasse) einen Unfall mit einer schweren Gehirnerschütterung als Resultat. Wenn ich nicht so eine erstklassige Versorgung gehabt hätte, könnte ich das hier jetzt nicht mehr schreiben. Worauf ich aber hinaus will, ist, dass ich daraufhin verschiedene Beschwerden beim Sehen, Hören, in der Wahrnehmung etc. hatte, die mir heute Segelfliegen (absolute Leidenschaft) und diverse andere Dinge unmöglich gemacht hätten. Die Ärzte haben gesagt, dass sich das wahrscheinlich zum Teil geben wird, ich aber mit langzeitigen Einschränkungen rechnen müsse. Und heute ist alles weg, vollständig! Was ich also damit sagen will: Gib es nicht gleich auf! Mach erstmal eine Pause und schau dann weiter. Auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht besch***en aussieht, lass dich nicht fertig machen .

@peter4_10: Hey Peter, gibt's denn euren Trail noch? Wenn ja, wo ist der denn? Wäre echt klasse, wenn ich auch mal darauf biken dürfte (sollte doch für mein Bike bei entsprechendem Tempo eig kein Problem sein, oder?). Wir können uns ja mal treffen, wenn der sch*** Winter vorbei ist.


----------



## bighit3rider (22. Januar 2012)

Ich seh´s doch gar nicht mehr so schlimm 
Im April kommt der Mist raus dann gehts nach vorn.

Also die eine "Peter" Strecke ist am "Ar..." der Welt,
ich glaube die wäre dir auch zu weit...


----------



## VR6-Bert (23. Januar 2012)

hy also der napoleonstein ist doch schon fast in nmb, näher gehts nicht . bin ne ecke tiefer unterwegs, zwischen nmb und wsf in den wäldern um schönburg, leissling/ rödgen, gröbitz, gut um fürs cc zu trainieren. mfg


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2012)

VR6-Bert schrieb:


> hy also der napoleonstein ist doch schon fast in nmb, näher gehts nicht . bin ne ecke tiefer unterwegs, zwischen nmb und wsf in den wäldern um schönburg, leissling/ rödgen, gröbitz, gut um fürs cc zu trainieren. mfg


Wenn du aus der genannten Gegend kommst fahr doch die alte Wettkampfstrecke in Goseck, wo White Rock in der Vergangenheit seine Rennen ausgetragen hatte.


----------



## divergent! (24. Januar 2012)

@vr6 bert....dann werden wir uns bestimmt bald begegnen. falls du mal durch eulau fährst immer fleißig winken


----------



## ParaNeed (24. Januar 2012)

VR6-Bert schrieb:


> hy also der napoleonstein ist doch schon fast in nmb, näher gehts nicht . bin ne ecke tiefer unterwegs, zwischen nmb und wsf in den wäldern um schönburg, leissling/ rödgen, gröbitz, gut um fürs cc zu trainieren. mfg



Ist ja interessant...das ist quasi meine Hausrunde. (wenn ich mich mal hier einbauen darf  )

Komme von WSF und bis Eulau fahr ich meist, wenn weniger Zeit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ParaNeed (24. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Wenn du aus der genannten Gegend kommst fahr doch die alte Wettkampfstrecke in Goseck, wo White Rock in der Vergangenheit seine Rennen ausgetragen hatte.



Das hab ich vor ein paar Wochen mal versucht aber ab dem Friedhof ist alles so mit Dornen voll, dass man da ohne Kratzer kaum noch runter kommt.


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. Januar 2012)

wo ein wille ist,ist auch ein weg....


----------



## ParaNeed (24. Januar 2012)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> wo ein wille ist,ist auch ein weg....



Wer die Heckenschere hat macht den Weg...


----------



## VR6-Bert (24. Januar 2012)

in goseck bin ich noch nicht gefahren, werd ich dieses jahr mal rüber gucken. na dann kann man doch sicher mal ne gemeinsame runde dieses jahr drehen. aber momentan kriegt mich keiner aufs bike . mfg

achso, in eulau geh ich hin und wieder angeln


----------



## divergent! (24. Januar 2012)

wenn ne runde ansteht einfach bescheid geben. falls ich frei und zeit hab wär ich dabei


----------



## ParaNeed (24. Januar 2012)

Wenn du in Eulau bist, bist du quasi auch schon in Goseck. 

Dieser "Winter" ist doch super zum biken, ne lange Pelle an und los. 

Hauptsache du fährst mit deinem Bike nicht nur zum Angeln  so ein Würfel muss bewegt werden, der brauch Auslauf!  Und Routen gibts bei mir nur auf´m Navi.


----------



## ParaNeed (24. Januar 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> wenn ne runde ansteht einfach bescheid geben. falls ich frei und zeit hab wär ich dabei



ist notiert!


----------



## BullsCobra (10. Februar 2012)

Wie ist denn jetzt der Bikeshop am Bahnhof in Nmb? Im Inet steht nur Fahrradverleih, verkauft der auch was?


----------



## divergent! (10. Februar 2012)

du meinst ralf steinmeyer? der hat sich seit gut 10 jahren eher auf tourenräder spezialisiert. nach der wende bis mitte der 90er war der laden richtig geil. da war er noch in der stadt. wenn du mtb fahren willst eher mittlerweile der falsche ansprecjpartner. für tourengeschichten aber sicher ok


----------



## VR6-Bert (10. Februar 2012)

hy wie kann ich denn bike dom in der marienstrasse einschätzen? fahre cube und suche eine gute werkstatt. danke mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. Februar 2012)

frag mal den thomas ( bighitrider) der hat ne spezielle meinung dazu. ich mag die läden alle nicht. 1. brauch ich sie nicht, 2. teilweise volldeppen, 3. haben die nix für meine zwecke


----------



## VR6-Bert (10. Februar 2012)

hm wen kann man den empfehlen in der umgebung? war bisher bei riese in wsf, war auch zufrieden. wollte nachfragen da bike dom auch cube händler ist. danke mfg


----------



## divergent! (10. Februar 2012)

ich mag den laden nicht. zum einen haben die nix da, der chef ist ne pfeife undn poser mit seinem speiseeis. ahnung ist da auch nicht wirklich vorhanden. wenn kompetenz dann fahr nach leipzig ins bdo. der weg lohnt sich


----------



## BullsCobra (10. Februar 2012)

Mir gehts eig nur darum, dass ich in der Nähe einen Ansprechpartner habe, bei dem ich die wichtigsten Sachen kaufen und zur Not auch mal mein Bike reparieren lassen kann. Ich will ja nicht mein komplettes Radl da ausrüsten.


----------



## divergent! (10. Februar 2012)

dann bring dir das lieber selber bei und kauf deine teile im netz


----------



## ParaNeed (11. Februar 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> dann bring dir das lieber selber bei und kauf deine teile im netz



Das wäre die beste Variante. Zur Not kannst du auch bei VeloXtra in Braunsbedra reinschauen. Die haben Cube, Specialized, Cannondale und ne Werkstatt. Nen Online-Shop haben die auch. müsstest wegen Teilen eben nicht unbedingt hinfahren.


----------



## ParaNeed (11. Februar 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> wenn kompetenz dann fahr nach leipzig ins bdo. der weg lohnt sich



Da kannste aber auch nur mit Termin hin. Der Laden ist meist ziemlich voll und auf die Schnelle läuft da nix.

Ich wollte mal ne Bremsscheibe schränken lassen, die haben mich nur dumm angeschaut und mit den Schultern gezuckt. Wohingegen bei Little John in Rückmersdorf ohne Termin ein Steuersatz gepresst und Gabel gekürzt und eingebaut wurde.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2012)

ParaNeed schrieb:


> Das wäre die beste Variante. Zur Not kannst du auch bei VeloXtra in Braunsbedra reinschauen. Die haben Cube, Specialized, Cannondale und ne Werkstatt. Nen Online-Shop haben die auch. müsstest wegen Teilen eben nicht unbedingt hinfahren.


Na ja, na ja schau mal in Merseburg rein, in der König Heinrich Straße 3.


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. Februar 2012)

@ bullscobra
am bahnhof ist echt super!
der steinmeier ist zwar ein schwätzer,aber dafür ist matthias ( sein schrauber ) ein super typ der zu dem noch richtig plan hat...
wenn naumburg,dann da..........
gruß in die runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (20. Februar 2012)

@ Udo1: soll ich dein "na ja" so deuten, dass sich der Weg nach Braunsbedra nicht lohnt?

Bzgl. KÃ¶HeiStr in Merseburg ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht: 
Bei meinem vorletzten Besuch wurde mir auf meine Frage nach Druckpunkteinstellung und eventuell nÃ¶tiger EntlÃ¼ftung gesagt, dass Formula-Bremsen sowieso der letzte Mist sind. Aha! Also bin ich wieder gegangen und habe mir meinen Teil gedacht. 
Ein paar Wochen spÃ¤ter (ich bin ja nicht nachtragend) wollte ich mir eine Schutzfolie fÃ¼rs Unterrohr kaufen und fand den Preis fÃ¼r das angebotene Modell -sagen wir mal- nicht eben gÃ¼nstig. 
ZufÃ¤llig war wieder der gleiche Kollege Schrauber da. Er fragte mich ob ich Alu oder Carbon fahre. Okay meinte er, bei Alu wÃ¤re der Schutz ja nicht so dringlich. Und Ã¼berhaupt, bei einem Bike fÃ¼r 2000 â¬, was ja gerade mal die Einsteigerklasse beim Fully wÃ¤re, kann man sich das eigentlich auch sparen... Gut, 2. (und letzte) Chance auch versiebt. 

Ich finde es ja gut, wenn jemand hohe AnsprÃ¼che an den Sport hat und eine konkrete Meinung. Aber sorry, wenn ich in meinem Job so verkaufen wÃ¼rde, mÃ¼sste ich mit Sicherheit von H4 leben!!!

Ich frage mich auch, wieviele Bikes fÃ¼r 2000 â¬ der Kollege in der Woche an Einsteiger verkauft... 

Also zur QualitÃ¤t der Arbeiten dort kann ich nix sagen, nur zu meiner Behandlung als Kunde... Letzteres schlieÃt nunmehr ersteres aus... Zumindest bis auf Weiteres...


----------



## Udo1 (20. Februar 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> @ Udo1: soll ich dein "na ja" so deuten, dass sich der Weg nach Braunsbedra nicht lohnt?
> 
> Bzgl. KöHeiStr in Merseburg ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:
> Bei meinem vorletzten Besuch wurde mir auf meine Frage nach Druckpunkteinstellung und eventuell nötiger Entlüftung gesagt, dass Formula-Bremsen sowieso der letzte Mist sind. Aha! Also bin ich wieder gegangen und habe mir meinen Teil gedacht.
> ...


Ist ja interessant, wann war dein letzter Besuch dort?


----------



## BullsCobra (20. Februar 2012)

Danke. Ich habe mir aber sagen lassen, dass es auch bei mir hier in Laucha einen Bike-Mechaniker geben soll, der zwar Rentner ist, aber auch einen kleinen Laden betreibt und Bikes repariert. Kennt den jemand, der soll sehr gut sein. Ich werde jedenfalls wahrscheinlich bei ihm demnächst mal meine Gabel umbauen lassen, dann kann ich ja berichten...


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2012)

laucha hat nen radladen? immer wenn ich da durchfahre seh ich alles aber nix was auf räder deutet


----------



## BullsCobra (20. Februar 2012)

Danke. Ich habe mir aber sagen lassen, dass es auch bei mir hier in Laucha einen Bike-Mechaniker geben soll, der zwar Rentner ist, aber auch einen kleinen Laden betreibt und Bikes repariert. Kennt den jemand, der soll sehr gut sein. Ich werde jedenfalls wahrscheinlich bei ihm demnächst mal meine Gabel umbauen lassen, dann kann ich ja berichten...


----------



## ParaNeed (20. Februar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na ja, na ja schau mal in Merseburg rein, in der König Heinrich Straße 3.



...ist doch auch Zweirad-Riese, oder? Wenn die genauso motiviert sind wie in WSF...dann lieber nicht. Ich find die ziemlich abgehoben mit ihrem White Rock Team. Ausserdem zu teuer.

@ iMER.seburg: irgendwie bestätigt dein Erfahrungsbericht meinen Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2012)

nicht nur deine. triff die jungs mal im wald und ärger die mitm ssp.....da haste freude


----------



## ParaNeed (21. Februar 2012)

ssp ?


----------



## divergent! (21. Februar 2012)

singlespeed


----------



## iMER.seburg (21. Februar 2012)

@Udo1: im vergangenen Herbst. 
Ich hatte dort vor längerer Zeit mit meinem damaligen Radon auch schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht, aber trotzdem immer den Eindruck, dass man mit einem Versender-Bike nicht so gern gesehen wird.
Aber der o. g. Kollege (es war nicht der Cheffe, den kenne ich vom Sehen) war definitiv nicht auf Verkauf gepolt...


----------



## ParaNeed (21. Februar 2012)

Mit Versenderbikes ist das eh immer so ne Sache. Da nehmen die meisten einen Aufschlag. Ist vieleicht nicht gern gesehen...erst ein Online -Bike kaufen und wenn dann mal was damit ist, keine Zeit zum Einschicken haben. 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen Onlinehändler...hätte FAST ein Canyon gekauft. 

@divergent! Danke


----------



## iMER.seburg (21. Februar 2012)

@ParaNeed: Nix da keine Zeit zum Einschicken 
Bin halt nicht der Schrauber vor dem Herrn und hin und wieder verschleisst eben was.
Dachte halt nur, wenn man einen Laden hat, will man auch was verkaufen, egal an wen. 
Zum Glück habe ich aber jemanden im KYF, der damit sein Geld verdient, Bikes von Leuten wie mir in Schuss zu bringen / zu halten, die nicht schrauben können oder wollen und dafür auch gern bezahlen


----------



## ParaNeed (22. Februar 2012)

Ich würde es genauso machen wie du. Aber mittlerweile bekommst du alle Infos als Video im Netz, da kann man fast nichts mehr falsch machen. Was man in einer Werkstatt bezahlt kann man auch in gutes Werkzeug investieren und selber machen. Auch hier im Forum gibts ne Menge Leute die nützliche Tips umsonst anbieten. So ein Fahrrad ist ja auch nur ein Mensch.


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Februar 2012)

Moin nach Naumburg,

meine Süße und ich verbringen das WE in Naumburg. Gibt es irgendwelche Tips für dringend zu sehende Schönheiten der Region?

Grüße Jan


----------



## Kasebi (29. Februar 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Moin nach Naumburg,
> 
> meine Süße und ich verbringen das WE in Naumburg. Gibt es irgendwelche Tips für dringend zu sehende Schönheiten der Region?
> 
> Grüße Jan



Naumburg: Dom, Schulpforte mit Verkaufsladen des Landesweingutes (auch am Wochenende geöffnet)
Bad Kösen: Rudelsburg, Burg Saaleck, Gradierwerk mit historischen Pumpengestänge,Berggaststätte Himmelreich 
Freyburg: Neuenburg, Rotkäppchen Sektkellerei und natürlich Jahndenkmal 
Nebra: Arche mit Himmelsscheibe
Goseck: Sonnenobservatorium
Also dann
Viel Spaß
Kasebi


----------



## divergent! (29. Februar 2012)

rudelsburg, neuenburg, goseck inkl der wälder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMER.seburg (1. März 2012)

Ich empfehle den morbiden Charme von Schloss Burgscheidungen. Am WE gibts da auch (ich glaube) um 14 Uhr Führungen. Ansonsten ist der Barockgarten auch sehr sehenswert.
Ausserdem kannst du auf dem Weg dahin in Balgstädt mit deiner Liebsten bei "Monesse" Kaffee trinken gehen (hauseigene Rösterei!!!).


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2012)

iMER.seburg schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den morbiden Charme von Schloss Burgscheidungen. Am WE gibts da auch (ich glaube) um 14 Uhr Führungen. Ansonsten ist der Barockgarten auch sehr sehenswert.
> Ausserdem kannst du auf dem Weg dahin in Balgstädt mit deiner Liebsten bei "Monesse" Kaffee trinken gehen (hauseigene Rösterei!!!).


Guter Tipp, Burgscheidungen das Schloss und auch das Caffee Cosel.
Balgstädt ist auch sehr gut, zumindestens der Kaffee und der Kuchen. Das Eis gibt es woanders noch leckerer.


----------



## DerandereJan (2. März 2012)

Hach, es lebe das Forum!

Dank euch für die schnellen Meldungen!

Klingt ja schonmal alles sehr schön, wenn sich jetzt noch jemand zur Entscheidungsfindung aufdrängen würde, wärs auch nicht verkehrt.... 

Wir werden Samstag ab Naumburg starten, wer uns begleiten möchte, sei hiermit herzlich eingeladen!

Grüße Jan


----------



## peter4_10 (4. März 2012)

nochmal zurück zu den bike läden..

Eigentlich habt ihr alle Recht, alles pfeifen in der Umgebung..
Für meine Zwecke würde ich Dombike am Markt Naumburg empfehlen.
Hat eigentlich alles da was man so brauch. Beratung ist auch nicht die schlechteste.

Aber Achtung : Wenn ihr hingeht und ihr trefft einen etwas älteren man im Laden.. dann am besten wieder schnell die flucht ergreifen.. denn der hat echt null Ahnung 
Wenn ihr einen etwas jüngeren antrefft ist es der richtige ,
der kann euch gut weiterhelfen 
Muss man immer sehen wer zurzeit grade da ist.


----------



## divergent! (4. März 2012)

der alte ist der poset mit dem speiseeisrad. der jüngere war früher beim steinmeyer


----------



## peter4_10 (4. März 2012)

der weiß  aber wenigstens noch wie 

Gut, für meine zwecke reicht er


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. März 2012)

der jüngere ist mathias ( spatz )
kann euch gut beraten und hat auch plan.
der alte nicht ....
wenn ihr aber was reparieren lassen wollt,geht echt zum steinmeyer am bahnhof.
der christian,welcher dort schrauber ist,hat echt voll plan,und es dauert nie lange...
gruß in die runde...


----------



## BullsCobra (4. März 2012)

Naja...
Wegen meinem Gabel-Umbau der vorherigen Seite war ich am Freitag mal kurz bei Steinmeyer (?, der am Bahnhof halt) und hab mal gefragt, ob die das auf die Reihe kriegen. Antwort: Nein, das geht Ã¼berhaupt nicht. Bei solchen "billigen" Gabeln wie meiner Suntour XCM kann man das gar nicht einbauen, auÃerdem hÃ¤tten sie nicht mal das Werkzeug dazu. Ich mÃ¼sse mir also eine neue kaufen, so fÃ¼r 120-150â¬, dann ginge das, oder halt mit dem Federweg leben. Bin dann leicht genervt mit meinem Zug nach Jena gefahren. Da ich da noch ein paar Minuten Zeit hatte, bin ich nochmal kurz zu "Bike and Snow" wegen ner anderen Frage. Dann habe ich meine Gabel nochmal angesprochen. Antwort: NatÃ¼rlich, gegenÃ¼ber ist unsere Werkstatt, Einbau der Feder kostet 5-6â¬. Bring dein Bike einfach mal mit.
Da sieht man mal wieder den QualitÃ¤tsunterschied in Sachen Beratung!

Wer also wirklich einen guten Shop sucht: Mit der DB nach Jena, da gibt's unzÃ¤hlige LÃ¤den (Bike and Snow, Rad'n'Roll, Zweiradexperte,...).


----------



## divergent! (4. März 2012)

weil die jungs in jena auch rad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsCobra (21. März 2012)

Gesucht - Gefunden!
Wenn man am Flugplatz Laucha oben an der Hangkante den Weg aus Richtung der Hallen langfährt, kommt ein paar hundert Meter hinter der Paraglider-Startstelle links die ehemalige Fliegerrutsche, da kann man richtig gut freeriden. Die Strecke kann man variieren und den Hang ca. 400m bis zum Unstrut-Radweg ausfahren. Tipp für alle, die mal in der Gegend sind


----------



## DerandereJan (23. März 2012)

Das sagste jetzt........


----------



## phil_235 (15. April 2012)

@ BullsCobra 

Fahr mal in Laucha am Gym die Straße hoch bis nach Krawinkel, da kommt dann links so ein kleiner Waldweg parallel zur Straße ... da fährst hoch und kommst dann an einer Weide an, weiter grade aus zur Straße, links, etwa 50 Meter Richtung Dorfkern, dann links rein in den Wald und den Trail wieder in Richtung Laucha. Da sind so 2-3 Sprünge dabei, will aber noch einen ordentlichen mit dazu bauen.. wenns um Laucha geht ist das wohl die vernünftigste Strecke.

Bekomme die Woche einen neuen Dämpfer und werde am wochenende die Strecke mal wieder seit langem fahren. Kann dann mal eine gps-Karte hochladen!


----------



## BullsCobra (15. April 2012)

Danke, den Trail bin ich auch schon mal gefahren, der hat Potenzial. Wenns ums bauen geht, bin ich dabei, wenn du willst.
Wenn du Bock hast, können wir dann mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## phil_235 (15. April 2012)

Jo geht klar. ich werd auf jedenfall Samstag mal hochfahren  vllt. schonmal den spaten mitnehmen


----------



## BullsCobra (17. April 2012)

Bin am Samstag in Jena biken, kann also nicht mitkommen...
Aber ich war gestern noch mal da, sieht gut aus, lässt sich was draus machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil_235 (19. April 2012)

Jo. Bin heute das erste mal dieses jahr dort gefahren. sagst mal bescheid nächste Woche oder so, dann gibt es hoffentlich einen ordentlichen Sprung zu sehen!


----------



## phil_235 (22. April 2012)




----------



## ParaNeed (26. April 2012)

Am Wochenende soll´s Wetter ja richtig geil werden...Party On!  Wo treibt ihr euch rum wenn´s mit dem Bike rausgeht?


----------



## divergent! (26. April 2012)

ich werd wohl samstag mal ein lockeres cc ründchen drehen. so 2-3h durch die wälder rollern. streckentechnisch wirds wohl richtung freyburg-neuenburg, wälder und dörfer rundrum und dann richtung goseck. evtl je nach lust mal noch flott nach leißling. wer lust hat pn.


----------



## ParaNeed (26. April 2012)

Klingt ja nicht schlecht...ich hab mir mal ne Strecke in Jena rausgesucht. So knappe 40 km auf und ab. Ich weiß nur noch nicht so recht wann.

Von wo fährst du denn los?


----------



## divergent! (26. April 2012)

für jena hab ich nen guide der da wohnt. wird aber in nächster zeit bir mir da nur nix. am we werd ich von zuhause aus losfahren wenn du mitwillst können wir uns aber gerne irgendwo treffen. am einfachsten wär hennebrücke. aber an sich auch gern woanders in nmb


----------



## ParaNeed (26. April 2012)

Klingt gut. Mein Frauchen ist dann aber mit dabei. Ich sag dir morgen Abend bescheid, treffen könnten wir uns ja am Bahnhof da wir von WSF kommen.


----------



## BullsCobra (26. April 2012)

Hey, ich organisier grad ne CC-Tour mit ein paar Leuten in Jena (Trails, SH, ...), wenn ihr also mitkommen wollt... Start ist vorraussichtlich 1100 am Paradies Bahnhof 

Gruß,
Georg


----------



## divergent! (26. April 2012)

alles chlor. ich wollte eh mit ssp fahren da wirds jetzt nicht sooo schnell

jena gerne ein anderes mal im sommer wieder


----------



## ParaNeed (26. April 2012)

Das wird mein Frauchen freuen, sie ist nicht gerade ein Ausdauerwunder nach 15 Jahren Sprintsport  Aber sie bemüht sich immer sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (26. April 2012)

bekommwer schon hin. werden eh touries unterwegs sein die einen bremsen


----------



## ParaNeed (26. April 2012)

Alles klar...ich schreib dann morgen bescheid.


----------



## bighit3rider (22. Juni 2012)

!! Achtung !!
Letztes Wochenende wurde folgendes Bike in 06618 Naumburg gestohlen:
Bergamont Straitline





Der Polizei sind Name und Adresse des Diebes bekannt. (uns auch)
Dreisterweise, aber wahrscheinlich muss man hier sagen auf Grund von Dämlichkeit ist er heute mit dem Bike rumgefahren, leider konnte er vor meinem Kumpel und der Polizei flüchten. 
Wer das Bike sieht oder weiß wo es ist bitte die Polizei anrufen.

Danke.


----------



## divergent! (23. Juni 2012)

hä? wenn der polizei adresse bekannt warum schlägt die da nicht auf und klärt das?


----------



## bighit3rider (23. Juni 2012)

Die waren schon mehrfach bei ihm. 
Wenn weder er noch das Rad da sind können die auch nix machen.


----------



## divergent! (23. Juni 2012)

ok, aber der wird wohl auch so nicht aufmachen wenn die polizei vor der tür steht. evtl mal den postboten fragen ob er klingelt und ihr wartet um die ecke. ich versuch mir mal das rad zu merken. evtl kann man ihn ja mal runterschubbsen. kannst mir ja per pn mal den typ beschreiben.


----------



## BullsCobra (24. Juni 2012)

Hey,

tut mir Leid für dich und dein Bike. Hoffentlich bekommst du es schnell wieder...
Ich werd die Augen offen halten, wenn ich wieder in Nmb bin, bin da ja auch öfters mal. Kannst die Beschreibung vllt. ja auch an mich weiterleiten 

Gruß,
Georg


----------



## gleewik (14. August 2012)

phil_235 schrieb:


> Fahr mal in Laucha am Gym die Straße hoch bis nach Krawinkel, da kommt dann links so ein kleiner Waldweg parallel zur Straße ... da fährst hoch und kommst dann an einer Weide an, weiter grade aus zur Straße, links, etwa 50 Meter Richtung Dorfkern, dann links rein in den Wald und den Trail wieder in Richtung Laucha.


Ich war am Sonntag mal wieder in der Gegend. Von Krawinkel runter ist es echt ein netter, flowiger Singletrail. 

Ganz in der Nähe gibt es noch eine weitere Abfahrt in das gleiche Tal, ist was für abenteuerlustige Rider. Ich habe die Strecke die "Fahrt in die Unterwelt" genannt und bei gpsies abgelegt: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ulqtlptfxsqzurfs


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2012)

gleewik schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag mal wieder in der Gegend. Von Krawinkel runter ist es echt ein netter, flowiger Singletrail.
> 
> Ganz in der Nähe gibt es noch eine weitere Abfahrt in das gleiche Tal, ist was für abenteuerlustige Rider. Ich habe die Strecke die "Fahrt in die Unterwelt" genannt und bei gpsies abgelegt: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ulqtlptfxsqzurfs


Das scheint dann wohl der Finnewanderweg Richtung Freyburg zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tofi02 (15. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin Anfang September Betreuer des Kanuteams meines Sohnes bei einer Regatta in Zeitz und kann mich da auch mal stundenweise abseilen. Diese Zeit würde ich dann gerne für ein kleines "Ründchen" nutzen. 

Meine Frage: Kann mir jemand ein paar nette Wege aus der Region um Naumburg und Zeitz als GPS-Track für meinen Oregon zur Verfügung stellen bzw. Links nennen ?
Auf den einschlägigen Portalen ( GPSies, Tour-info, ... ) habe ich schon gesucht und auch was gefunden, allerdings sind die Touren meistens ohne großartige Beschreibung, sodaß man immer ein wenig die Katze in Sack herunterlädt.

Aufgrund der eingeschränkten Zeit reichen mir Tourlängen von 30 - 40 km bzw. bis 800 Hm.

Danke und beste Grüsse 
Tofi02


----------



## Kasebi (16. August 2012)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin Anfang September Betreuer des Kanuteams meines Sohnes bei einer Regatta in Zeitz und kann mich da auch mal stundenweise abseilen. Diese Zeit würde ich dann gerne für ein kleines "Ründchen" nutzen.
> 
> ...



Schade ich bin leider die beiden ersten Wochenenden im September nicht da. Sonst hätte ich Dir gern mein Heimatrevier gezeigt.
 Als Kanuten seit ihr doch bestimmt in Haynsburg am Wehr. Da hast du dann den Zeitzer Forst, den Kalten Grund und den Droyßiger Forst direkt vor der Nase. Bei 30 bis 40 Km kommst du hier allerdings nicht mal in die Nähe der 800 Hm. Wenn du Interesse hast stell ich dir gern eine Tour (GPX Track) im Zeitzer Raum zusammen. Samt Erleuterung. Du müßtest mir nur den genauen Startpunkt nennen. 
Nach Naumburg kommst du allerdings nicht. Zu weit Weg und zu umständlich zu erreichen.. Würde sich von ZZ aus nur als Tagestour lohnen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Tofi02 (20. August 2012)

Hallo Kasebi,



Kasebi schrieb:


> Als Kanuten seit ihr doch bestimmt in Haynsburg am Wehr. Da hast du dann den Zeitzer Forst, den Kalten Grund und den Droyßiger Forst direkt vor der Nase.



genau, wir sind in Haynsburg an der Kanustrecke, gefahren wird der Schüler-Länderpokal mit einer offenen Regatta am Samstag 08.09. und am Sonntag dann die drei besten Boote aus jedem Bundesland gegeneinander, um den besten Landesverband auszumachen. Im nächsten Jahr ist dann dort übrigens die deutsche Schülermeisterschaft, dehalb können die Jungs jetzt auch schon mal die Strecke kennenlernen.... 



> Wenn du Interesse hast stell ich dir gern eine Tour (GPX Track) im Zeitzer Raum zusammen. Samt Erleuterung. Du müßtest mir nur den genauen Startpunkt nennen.



Vielen Dank für Dein Angebot, welches ich natürlich gerne annehme. Gerne revanchiere ich mich nächstes Jahr mit einem Bier, wenn du dieses Jahr keine Zeit hast ...

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## bighit3rider (21. August 2012)

schon wieder wurde ein Bike geklaut 
(das erste wurde übrigens in Freyburg stark ramponiert und mit einigen Teilen weniger wieder aufgefunden)

Dieses mal wurde ein Dirt Bike geklaut: (Nacht vom 17. zum 18.8.)
Leider haben wir keine anderen Fotos.
Farbe ist hellgrau, Anbauteile sind:
- Spank Sattel in braun
- Truvativ Kurbel
- Truvativ Kettenführung
- Manitou Stance Gabel 110mm
- Shimano LX Schaltung
- Point Lenker
- Avid Juicy Five Bremse vorn 185mm hinten 160mm
- Rahmen hat am Oberrohr diverse Dellen

Für Hinweise wäre der ehemalige Besitzer sehr dankbar.


----------



## FearChar (24. Mai 2013)

Noch jemand aus Naumburg hier aktiv?

Nach einigen Jahren Pause mit dem biken wegen Arbeit und anderen stressigen Lebensabschnitten bin ich wieder dabei.

Währe toll wenn ihr ein paar Tips habt für Naumburg und Umgebung.
Bin im Facebook aktiv bei Interesse PN.


----------



## divergent! (24. Mai 2013)

ja ich hier wie immer. fährst du abfahrt oder richtig mtb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (24. Mai 2013)

abfahrtslastig-orientiertes mtb 
hier im flachland eher nicht so...


----------



## FearChar (24. Mai 2013)

Fahre alles Quer Beet, letzte Woche erst Naumburg > Kukulau > Bismarkturm > Schulpforte (über die Schmale abfahrt links vom Turm) > Napoleonstein > Tote Täler > Roßbach > Naumburg ca. 40km

Wenn heute Abend jemand im Euroville war hat man mich evtl. gesehen ^^


----------



## bighit3rider (29. Mai 2013)

FearChar schrieb:


> Fahre alles Quer Beet, letzte Woche erst Naumburg > Kukulau > Bismarkturm > Schulpforte (über die Schmale abfahrt links vom Turm) > Napoleonstein > Tote Täler > Roßbach > Naumburg ca. 40km
> 
> Wenn heute Abend jemand im Euroville war hat man mich evtl. gesehen ^^


also die Strecken fahren wir teilweise auch. Eigentlich immer Sonntags. Aber nicht alle mit einmal . Das ist uns dann zu viel. Bergauf lassen wir es auch ruhig angehen. Wir sind Ü30. Falls Du Lust hast, kannste bescheid geben. Da kann ja der Marko (Wurstzipfel) auch mitkommen. Und wenn Du bei Youtube nach bighit3rider suchst,
dürftest du paar bekannte Strecken finden. Ich fahr auch immer mal in der Woche abends allein. Ist aber meißt kurzfristig da ich wegen der Arbeit in der Regel nie weiß wann ich mal Zeit habe.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. Mai 2013)

ich hoffe ich kann mir mal im juni einen sonntag frei halten...
bin auf jeden fall dabei.
dein aceton bring ich die tage bei ronald vorbei.
nadellagerset ist erst in der 30.kw verfügbar :-(
habs nicht eher geschafft,bzw. hahni hatte keine zeit.


----------



## FearChar (5. Juni 2013)

Bin am Sonntag auch wieder unterwegs, habe mal wieder frei ^^

Welche Uhrzeiten fahrt ihr?


----------



## bighit3rider (6. Juni 2013)

FearChar schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag auch wieder unterwegs, habe mal wieder frei ^^
> 
> Welche Uhrzeiten fahrt ihr?



Eigentlich gehts immer zwischen 13:00 und 14:00 Uhr los.
Bis jetzt steht aber noch nichts fest.


----------



## FearChar (6. Juni 2013)

OK, ich düse so gegen 15 Uhr los.

Aso bin auch 30+ ^^


----------



## bighit3rider (8. Juni 2013)

FearChar schrieb:


> OK, ich düse so gegen 15 Uhr los.
> 
> Aso bin auch 30+ ^^



Wie wäre 15 Uhr am Bulabana ?
Wenn es regnet wie angesagt allerdings nicht.


----------



## FearChar (9. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre nicht allein, mit einem Kumpel zusammen der noch nicht so fit ist.

Wir wollen diese Tour morgen fahren:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fxjyztucnhanwtlk

Start ist zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr am Moritzberg in Naumburg.
Kommt auch drauf an wie es wegen Hochwasser aussieht.

Regen, es sind Gewitter angesagt, die müssen ja nicht treffen, also kein Dauerregen ^^


----------



## bighit3rider (9. Juni 2013)

Hi,
also bei solchen langen Touren bin ich raus.
Ist nicht mein Ding. Dafür hab ich dann auch das falsche Bike.
Aber trotzdem viel Spaß.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juni 2013)

Moin Männer!
wenn Ihr in 2 Wochen nichts zu tun habt.....
auf nach Biesenrode 





walinski schrieb:


> *Und wir fahren doch, denn das Hochwasser hat in diesem Jahr einen Bogen um uns gemacht!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FearChar (15. Juni 2013)

bighit3rider schrieb:


> Hi,
> also bei solchen langen Touren bin ich raus.
> Ist nicht mein Ding. Dafür hab ich dann auch das falsche Bike.
> Aber trotzdem viel Spaß.
> ...



Tour ist wegen Gewitter ausgefallen -_-


----------



## SpankMen (13. September 2013)

Hallo , 

Ich wohne seit 2 Wochen in Naumburg und suche freeride, downhill orientierte Biker , vllt. ist euch ja schonmal ein silbernes Demo 9 mit Upside down Gabel aufgefallen ^^ ... Könnt ihr mir genau verraten wo der trail am Bismarckturm ist ? 

LG,


----------



## divergent! (13. September 2013)

fährst einfach hoch richtung turm und ann am parkplatz den feldweg direkt am zaun lang. hinter dem zaun gehts irgendwann in wald rein ind dann bergab nach schulpforte


----------



## FearChar (14. September 2013)

Aber Vorsicht, durch den starken Regen letzte Woche sind an manchen Stellen leichte Hangrutschungen gewesen, ist nicht ungefährlich.

Evtl. sieht man sich, bin z.zt. wegen Steißbeinproblemen nicht Biketauglich.


----------



## SpankMen (15. September 2013)

alles klar ! , danke für die antworten und dem tipp


----------



## SpankMen (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo , habe letztens downhiller auf dem marktplatz gesehn  vllt. Sind sie ja auch hier mit vertreten , würde mich freuen endlich mal anschluss zu finden , immer allein fahrn ist nicht so toll


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Februar 2014)

Wir sind heute mal Bismarckturm runter,hat spass gemacht,trotz des vielen Laubes...
Napoleonstein im Anschluss war auch der Hammer,vor allem wo wir diesmal auf Anhieb den Einstieg gefunden haben ;-)


----------



## Kasebi (23. Februar 2014)

Bismarkturm und Napoleonstein nehme ich immer nur im Rahmen längerer Touren mit. Sonst lohnt die Anreise aus Droyßig nicht. Da sind zwar viele Trails dabei. Aber auch viele heftige Anstiege. Also eher nicht für DH geeignet. Wir sind halt mitlerweile "alte" Männer und "nur" noch Tourenfahrer. Hier mal die groben Eckdaten für so eine Tour: NMB- Kukulau- B.Kösen- Rödigen- Kaatschen- Stöben- Lachstedt- B.Sulza- Rehehausen- Himmelreich- Fränkenau- Rossbach- NMB. Ca 58Km mit ~ 950Hm
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpankMen (23. Februar 2014)

okay , schade ... ich dachte die dhler wären hier auch dabei , hatte volmonktur an also müssen sie ja auch dementsprechend irgendwo fahren  ... soll es in bad kösen nicht versteckte spots geben ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Februar 2014)

Alles aus unserer Gegend 
Ein Dh-ler bin ich nicht, aber ich fahre auch gern runter.
Meine Touren haben von Allem was dabei,  aber machen nur mit einem leichten Rad Sinn.

Gruß Jens


----------



## bighit3rider (25. Februar 2014)

Na wenigstens weiß ich nun von wem immer die ganzen Spuren sind


----------



## racecat8888 (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute, bin zwar nicht mehr so oft in dem Raum, aber ich habe die nächsten 3 Wochen Urlaub und wollte mal wieder Rad fahren. Hat jemand eine schöne Tour so im Bereich Naumburg/Freyburg/Geiseltal vor, denn da würde ich mich gerne anschließen.
Ich habe letzte Woche mein Cube zu veloXtra.de nach Braunsbedra zur Wartung gebracht und werde es Ende der Woche wieder holen, eventuell mit einer Over-Mountain-Neuanschaffung, wobei ich mich bei den vielen neuen schönen Bikes kaum entscheiden kann. Jeden Fall wird es mal ein Fully mit Reserven.
Also lieber eine Tour mit höherem Anforderungsgrad als Käses Rundfahrt. 

Lasst von Euch hören und mich nicht im stich.

LG von Racy

PS: Was haltet ihr von meinem Auserwählten?:  http://veloxtra.de/Fahrrad/Fullys/Cannondale-Jekyll-Carbon-1-2012.html


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Februar 2014)

Ich denke mit dem Cannondale kannst Du in unseren Breiten gut was anfangen .
Touren sind für mich eher Trainingseinheiten---
und Kasebis "Rundfahrt" ist nicht ganz Ohne ....mit einem sportlichem Grundtempo schnappst Du bei 20km nach Luft 
Wie müsste eine anspruchsvolle Tour für Dich aussehen?

Wär auch nicht schlecht, wenn Du hier mal ein paar Bilder von Dir hochlädst....für den ersten Eindruck 

VG Jens


----------



## racecat8888 (1. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke mit dem Cannondale kannst Du in unseren Breiten gut was anfangen .
> Touren sind für mich eher Trainingseinheiten---
> und Kasebis "Rundfahrt" ist nicht ganz Ohne ....mit einem sportlichem Grundtempo schnappst Du bei 20km nach Luft
> Wie müsste eine anspruchsvolle Tour für Dich aussehen?
> ...



Hallo, ich wollte einfach eine schöne Tour machen, die technisch etwas anspruchsvoll ist, um mein neues Bike zu testen, wollte mich aber im Urlaub nicht total stressen und zum Leistungssportler werden. 

Das http://veloxtra.de/Fahrrad/Fullys/Cannondale-Jekyll-Carbon-1-2012.html
ist kein Bike zum Hetzen, sondern zum Spaß haben, für Stressfahrten nehme ich etwas anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (1. März 2014)

racecat8888 schrieb:


> Also lieber eine Tour mit höherem Anforderungsgrad als Käses Rundfahrt.



Wer ist Käses?????

Und wenn du unbedingt anspruchsvollere Touren fahren willst fahr nach Jena. Ansonsten bevorzugen die "alten" Männer (Ü 50) die wir sind schöne flüssig zu fahrende Touren wo alles vertreten ist. Auch Kultur. Und was die Länge unserer Touren anbelangt. Mit fortschreitendem Jahr werden die immer länger. Ich muß schließlich fit für SKGT und EBM sein.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. März 2014)

racecat8888 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte einfach eine schöne Tour machen, die technisch etwas anspruchsvoll ist, um mein neues Bike zu testen, wollte mich aber im Urlaub nicht total stressen und zum Leistungssportler werden.
> 
> Das http://veloxtra.de/Fahrrad/Fullys/Cannondale-Jekyll-Carbon-1-2012.html
> ist kein Bike zum Hetzen, sondern zum Spaß haben, für Stressfahrten nehme ich etwas anderes.


Hier kommst Du aber schnell ins schwitzen wenn das Rad ein paar anspruchsvolle Abfahrten erleben will. Pro Abfahrt ca. 100HM, also kommst Du schnell auf 800Hm/ Tour......Leistungssportler sind wir alle nicht , aber ohne Fleiß keine Preis und  endlos Zeit hat ja auch nicht jeder.
Ich war etwas irritiert als Du geschrieben hast :"Also lieber eine Tour mit höherem Anforderungsgrad als Käses Rundfahrt."
Bei so einer Tour sind auch herrliche Abfahrten enthalten.
Rund um Nbg. gibt es viele interessante Stellen wo Du den Federweg testen könntest. Richtung Geiseltal wird es da etwas dünner.
Eine gemeinsame Tour würde nur an den  WE gehen. Wie viel Hm dürfte so eine Tour haben?
VG Jens


----------



## FearChar (13. März 2014)

In letzter Zeit liegen vermehrt dicke Äste auf den schmalen wegen von Kukulau zur Rudelsburg, heute wieder, wenn ich da mal einen erwische wirds böse!
Besonders gefährlich an einer stelle wo es rechts ca. 50m bergab geht und man in einer Linkskurve um den Berg fährt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2014)

Zum Campingplatz runter?....ich hatte da noch keine Probleme


----------



## FearChar (13. März 2014)

Kennst du die stelle wenn du durch Kukulau auf der Straße fährst und da wo der Wald beginnt geht es links in den Wald, da gabelt sich der Weg nach ca. 1km wo es links hoch auf einen Aussichtspunkt geht und rechts auf einen schmalen Weg um den Berg herum, da lagen vor 4 Wochen schon mal viele Äste, habe da einige weggeräumt, heute lagen wieder welche auf dem Weg, immer Quer zur Fahrrichtung.

keine Ahnung ob du die Karte sehen kannst, da zwischen km 12 und 14
https://www.runtastic.com/de/benutzer/denis-leister/sportaktivitaeten/179655360


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2014)

Den kenne ich...da kommst Du dann an die Spitzkehre (rechts rum) zum Campingplatz.
Na wenn Du die Äste wegräumst kann ich ja keine finden .....aber da lag bei mir noch nie was. Wo ich immer welche finde ist vom Himmelreich runter nach Lengefeld.
Leider erwischt man die Säcke nicht, genauso wenig wie die Müllspezies


----------



## FearChar (13. März 2014)

ja genau, da wo man in der Spitzkehre den Graben quert, auf dem vor der Spitzkehre lagen heute wieder Äste teils mit 25cm Durchmesser

PS. Auf dem Aussichtspunkt (wo man nach Saaleck sehen kann) da oben auf dem Berg liegen zich zerschmissene Bierflaschen, muss man aufpassen

Achso, ne kleine Frage, gibt es in Naumburg oder Umgebung jemand der Gabel und Dämpferservice für RockShox macht?
Bin umgezogen und habe keine Werkstatt mehr wo ich das machen könnte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. März 2014)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre bei Fahrrad Kirscht in Jena.


----------



## Udo1 (13. März 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre bei Fahrrad Kirscht in Jena.


Oder mal in Weißenfels anfragen bei Zweirad-Riese.


----------



## FearChar (13. März 2014)

Danke für die Tips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FearChar (30. April 2014)

Wann sind eigentlich die Naumburger so unterwegs?
Mann könnte sich ja mal treffen und zusammen eine Runde fahren, auch wenn es nur eine kleine Runde nach der Arbeit ist.
Nach einen Arbeitstag fahre ich meist nur eine 20km Runde.


----------



## divergent! (30. April 2014)

hi,
also ne richtige gruppe gibts hier nicht. die meisten fahren nur für sich und die wenigsten können grüßen. ich war die tage nur mitm crosser unterwegs. mtb runde ginge bei mir aber auch. ruhig etwas ausgedehnter damit es sich auch lohnt. fährst du normal cc oder eher abfahrer?


----------



## FearChar (15. Juni 2014)

Weiß einer wer die Trails in der Naumburger Umgebung z.zt. mit Sprühfarbe und Flatterband markiert?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 
Ist Jemand am WE in Biesenrode?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Juni 2014)

FearChar schrieb:


> Weiß einer wer die Trails in der Naumburger Umgebung z.zt. mit Sprühfarbe und Flatterband markiert?


Ist mir auch aufgefallen, hab aber keine Ahnung für was das gut ist.
Ev. so eine Art Schnitzeljagd-Runde


----------



## Kasebi (19. Juni 2014)

Hey Comfortbiker wie wars denn eigentlich in Berlin zum Pistenkönig. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo @Kasebi und Rest,
der Pfingstausflug hat sich gelohnt.
Übernachtet haben wir auf einem Campingplatz in der Nähe vom Grunewald (21,50 Eur...2 Nächte, 2 Pers.) 

(Wiederhohlung aus anderem Forum)
 bin zurück aus der Großstadt obwohl ich mir vorkam wie auf dem Land. ...Wildschweine hautnah, fast wie im "Streichelzoo"  Ganz ohne ist das nicht wenn 5m vor einem so ein braunes Gerät aus dem Busch springt und auf der anderen Seite wieder verschwindet, man rechnet ja immer noch mit dem Herr des Hauses und seiner Klicke. 






 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Ein bisschen Sport haben wir auch getrieben ...30°C im Schatten.
Am Ende bin ich 6 mal hochgefahren, mehr als ich mir vorgenommen hatte.
Ein siebendes Mal hätte ich auch noch geschafft, aber die vielen Zwischensprints und die Hektik unterwegs waren mir bei der Hitze dann doch zu anstrengend. Im Mittelfeld bin ich dann ausgeschieden .

 Anreise zum Pistenkönig 

















Super Veranstaltung und dufte Truppe 
Lohnt sich auf alle Fälle nächstes Jahr wieder hinzufahren


----------



## bighit3rider (22. Juni 2014)

FearChar schrieb:


> Weiß einer wer die Trails in der Naumburger Umgebung z.zt. mit Sprühfarbe und Flatterband markiert?


Jahrelang war die Farbe immer auf den Boden gesprüht, nehm an die Augen des jenigen sind schlechter geworden, so dass es jetzt noch Flatterband bedarf. Was mir mehr auffällt ist, dass seit kurzem wieder sehr viel kaputt gemacht wird was jahrelang niemanden gestört hat.
Und ich spreche hier nicht von Holzgerüsten sondern teils "natürlichen" Sachen.
"Der" jenige hatte sich sogar die Mühe gemacht ein kleines Loch vor einer Wurzel zu machen wo ich gern etwas springe, das war dann nicht mehr so lustig, da es mit Laub gefüllt wurde. Vor 2 Wochen war das Loch definitiv noch nicht dort.


----------



## bighit3rider (22. Juni 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo @Kasebi und Rest,
> der Pfingstausflug hat sich gelohnt.


scheint ja spaßig gewesen zu sein 
Der Anhänger fetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juni 2014)

Zurück aus Biesenrode, war wieder eine super Veranstaltung.


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nabend Männer ,
> ich bin mit ein paar Bildern zurück.
> Bergsprint 720m/120Hm
> 
> ...


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. Juni 2014)

Na Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der tollen Platzierung ! 
Super Zeit, und schöne Bilder ! 
Grüße Marko


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juni 2014)

bighit3rider schrieb:


> Jahrelang war die Farbe immer auf den Boden gesprüht, nehm an die Augen des jenigen sind schlechter geworden, so dass es jetzt noch Flatterband bedarf. Was mir mehr auffällt ist, dass seit kurzem wieder sehr viel kaputt gemacht wird was jahrelang niemanden gestört hat.
> Und ich spreche hier nicht von Holzgerüsten sondern teils "natürlichen" Sachen.
> "Der" jenige hatte sich sogar die Mühe gemacht ein kleines Loch vor einer Wurzel zu machen wo ich gern etwas springe, das war dann nicht mehr so lustig, da es mit Laub gefüllt wurde. Vor 2 Wochen war das Loch definitiv noch nicht dort.


Es werden auch wieder Äste über die Wege gelegt.
Mit dem Loch ist heftig und heimtückisch.
Wenn man Zeit hätte müsste man sich auf Lauer legen oder man stellt Kamerafallen auf....dafür hat aber die Polizei kein Geld.
Da verbieten die uns eher das fahren im Wald.


bighit3rider schrieb:


> scheint ja spaßig gewesen zu sein
> Der Anhänger fetzt


Mit dem Hänger und dem Bike war so eine Spontanidee da wir 11Km entfernt auf dem Campingplatz standen und ich noch ein Bierchen nach dem Bergrennen trinken wollte.


----------



## FearChar (5. Juli 2014)

So wieder mal, mich hat es gelegt.
Jeder kennt doch die stelle von Flemmingen Richtung Rehazentrum Bad Kösen durch den Wald da wo die vielen kleinen Kicker sind, genau beim reinfahren in den Wald in der Rechtskurve lag ein ca. 3 meter langer und im Durchmesser ca. 25cm starker Ast mitten quer auf dem Weg!
Ergebnis, abgebrochenes Pedal und Prellung am Oberschenkel, Polizei meint das der so vom Baum gefallen währe -_-


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2014)

Augen auf im Unterholz  ...die 25cm kann man auch überspringen 
Gute Besserung !
Wie lange hast du auf die Polizei gewartet?
Ich fahre z.Z. eher vorsichtig durch die Gegend ... nicht das es der/die Einsiedler sind, die im Wald den Unterstand betreiben, die die Äste verteilen.

Ich bin heute im Euroville ab 16.30 Uhr zum Badminton


----------



## Kasebi (5. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin vorige Woche mit einige Thüringer Biker die vom Comfortbiker empfohlene Runde zwischen NMB und Bad Sulza gefahren. Witterungsbedingt haben wir lediglich das Stück zwischen Kaatschen- Stöbnitz und Bad Sulza weggelassen. Wir sind über Groß/Kleinheringen und das Auenland Richtung Krähennest und dann nach Bad Sulza. Ein paar Farbmarkierungen und etwas Flatterband im Bereich des Bismarckturmes. Aber sonst nichts störendes auf den Wegen. Nicht mal Wanderer und Jogger. Ach und weil wir da in einen Regenguß gekommen sind haben wir uns auch für die leichtere Abfahrt über den Napoleonstein entschieden. Und nicht für die Abfahrt zu den Weinberghäuser.Ansonsten waren meine Thüringer Mitfahrer von der Runde begeistert. Wiederholung ist geplant und dann mit den Stücken auf die wir Witterungsbedingt verzichtet haben.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit3rider (5. Juli 2014)

Letzte Woche war es dann ein Beindicker Baum auf Lenkerhöhe über den kompletten Weg.
Kumpel ist mir hinterher gefahren und wir haben das auf Video, war auf jeden Fall ein knappes Ding, da man an der Stelle
recht schnell ist, kann ja mal ein Foto einstellen wenn ich die SD Karte habe.
Von da wo der Baum abgeknickt ist kann er nicht dort hin kommen wo er dann war.
Ich denke mal das geht eventuell nicht mal gegen uns, es fahren in letzter Zeit auch viele mit Cross Maschinen und Quads durch den Wald.

@FearChar ich weiß wo Du meinst, aber das kann man doch dort komplett einsehen ?
Und die Polizei ist doch nicht echt in Wald gekommen oder ?


----------



## bighit3rider (6. Juli 2014)

Abgeknickt ist der Baum viel weiter links oben oben im Wald, er hätte den Hang hochrutschen müssen (rechts im Bild), da sind aber
absolut keine Spuren gewesen. Also absichtlich hingelegt.


----------



## __U3__ (10. Juli 2014)

Bin am Sonntag auch ne Runde von Eckartsberga - Vier Linden - Bad Sulza - Großheringen - weiß/rot/weißer Weg nach Himmelreich - durch den Wald nach Bad Kösen - Richtung Fränkinau - Weinbergweg - Napoleonstein - Roßbach gefahren.

Absolut herrliche Tour! Aber ich war auch schön kaputt danach! Da muss ich wohl nochmal an meiner Kondition arbeiten haha

Aber wo gehen denn Eure Wege Auenland - Krähennest und Kaatschen - Stöbnitz lang?
Und sind das Singelstrails, oder was für Wege sind das?

Werd demnächst auch mal den Bismarckturm Richtung Schulpforte ausprobieren.
Nen Highlight war letztens jedenfalls der Wald zwischen Schönburg und Leißling!!!


Schöne Grüße von den Fahner Höhen,
Uwe


----------



## HorstBond (11. Juli 2014)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Nen Highlight war letztens jedenfalls der Wald zwischen Schönburg und Leißling!!!



Echt? Was gibts denn da?


----------



## Udo1 (11. Juli 2014)

__U3__ schrieb:


> ......
> Nen Highlight war letztens jedenfalls der Wald zwischen Schönburg und Leißling!!!
> 
> Schöne Grüße von den Fahner Höhen,
> Uwe


Das Gebiet ist doch eher was für Rentner und Pensionärsbiker wie z.B. für mich, aber sonst kann ich dort nichts aufregendes finden.
Da ist doch das Gebiet zw. Naumburg und Bad Sulza für die U 65 jährigen doch interessanter.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2014)

Komm Udo, du bist doch noch fit wie ein Turnschuh....du machst einigen noch was vor. Nur wenn dann mal was am Körper bricht, dauert es halt länger bis es wieder zusammen gewachsen ist. ...also immer schön aufmerksam und vorausschauend fahren. (Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung)


----------



## __U3__ (11. Juli 2014)

HorstBond schrieb:


> Echt? Was gibts denn da?


 
Singletrails...


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Juli 2014)

Unsere Gegend ist schon herrlich...wenn man Hügel und Wälder liebt 
Die Strecke rüber nach Stöben sind meist Feldwege und Singletrails in einigen Varianten.


----------



## __U3__ (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jens,

kannst Du ne kurze Info zu den Trails in Deinen Videos geben?
Das erste sieht aus wie der Weg zu den Saalhäusern, bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren...

Wäre ne echte Hilfe, bevor ich da jeden Wald abklappern muss haha

mfg Uwe


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Juli 2014)

Das ist alles grob in dem Gebiet zwischen Bismarkturm, Rudelsburg, Himmelreich, Schöne Aussicht und Saalhäuser Weinberge...immer schön hoch und runter 
Das muss man erfahren...kurze Beschreibung geht da nicht.
Müssen mal sehen ob wir mal zusammen eine Tour machen. Nur leider muss ich immer bis 18.00 Arbeiten, und Samstagvormittag auch oft. Ich fahre meist sehr spontan bei einigermaßen Wetter. Am WE bin ich mit dem Tandem unterwegs.
Also wenn, geht es nur in der Woche außer Die. u. Fr. ab frühestens 18.00 gleich nach Arbeit.
Von der Kondition solltest du so 35km und 700Hm in 2 Stunden verkraften.

VG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __U3__ (14. Juli 2014)

Na da werd ich noch ein wenig trainieren müssen haha
Wenn's mal passt, melde ich mich bei Dir!
Dauert aber sicher noch ein wenig, bin momentan mit MotoCross ziemlich beschäftigt...

mfg Uwe


----------



## FearChar (17. April 2015)

Bin am Mittwoch mal wieder den Weg vom Napoleonstein Richtung Fränkenau gefahren, seit im bereich des alten Steinbruchs vorsichtig da liegen einige kaputte Bierflaschen auf den Wegen.
habs mal in der Karte markiert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2015)

Danke für die Info 

Am 5.4. war noch alles frei, überraschender Weise auch das Gelände am Napoléonstein...alle Büsche weg 






Hinter der Reha Richtung Geierbergsweg war der Wind auch etwas am umgestalten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## FearChar (18. April 2015)

Ja der Sturm vor kurzen hat einiges an Kleinholz verursacht, auch zwischen Euroville und Bismarkturm liegen viele teils große Bäume, auch im Buchholz hats einiges umgelegt.

erinnert zum teil an Kyrill damals

Achso, seit wann kostet das Bier an der Gaststätte Fischhaus 3,80€ oO


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2015)

Ja, es liegt jede Menge Feuerholz rum und vergammelt. 

Am Fischhaus habe ich lange nicht angehalten...schaffe es meist noch bis nach Hause zum Bier. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2015)

wie siehts eigtl in den toten tälern aus? kann man da noch durchfahren oder sind die jetzt kpl zu?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2015)

In die Richtung war ich lange nicht 
...ist eine gute Idee für morgen. 
Bei dem Wind in der letzten Zeit hab ich mich lieber in den Kösner Wäldern rumgetrieben


----------



## Kasebi (18. April 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Am Fischhaus habe ich lange nicht angehalten...


Lohnt eh nicht mehr. Früher war's ein "Geheimtipp" und gemütlich dort weil man erst vom Saaleradweg über die Fußgängerbrücke zum Fischhaus mußte. Seit der Deich offizieller Radweg ist ist dort nur noch Massenabfertigung. Und da jetzt dort Massen abgefüllt werden und man nicht mehr auf jeden einzelnen Kunden angewiesen ist kann man auch kräftig an der Preisschraube drehen. Wenn einer meckert und/oder wegbleibt wen interessiert das? Kommen dann eben 10 andere Zufallsradler.
Vielleicht sehe ich das auch nur viel zu dramatisch. Aber diese, auf ständige Steigerung der Besucherzahlen, ausgerichteten Tourismuskonzepte gehen mir persönlich gegen den Strich.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2015)

@Comfortbiker.....wann willstn du morgen fahren? evtl kann ich nachmittag auch ne runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2015)

divergent! schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker.....wann willstn du morgen fahren? evtl kann ich nachmittag auch ne runde drehen


Wenn, 
dann müssen wir heute fahren... bin aber noch bis 13.00 im Laden, also erst ab 14.00 möglich. 
Morgen ist Tandemtime mit meiner Frau... sie musste schon letzten Sonntag auf mich verzichten. Da haben mich zwei Vielfederwegbiker mitgenommen. 
Melde dich wenn du heute Lust hast.


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2015)

ich hab grad familienfrei bekommen. geht also heute klar. wo machn wir treffpunkt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2015)

Mit geländegängigen Rad... Araltanke Kösner Straße, Am Salztor...? 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2015)

mtb ist klar. salztor passt. also 14uhr?!


----------



## Udo1 (19. April 2015)

divergent! schrieb:


> wie siehts eigtl in den toten tälern aus? kann man da noch durchfahren oder sind die jetzt kpl zu?


Tote Täler, also Orchideenpfad ist zum fahren gesperrt, kannst nur das Bike auf dem Hinterrad entlang bewegen, weil zu schmal, wegen der Abgrenzung.


----------



## divergent! (19. April 2015)

alles klar. hab gestern aber dank dem comfortbiker nochn paar nette ecken kennengelernt. war ne harte runde und für mich als "technikfan" teilweise ne herausforderung aber da werd ich jetzt öfters mal langrollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FearChar (19. April 2015)

Die toten Täler sind ne nette Ecke, bin da auch sehr oft unterwegs.


----------



## divergent! (20. April 2015)

jetzt kommen die naumburger aus ihren löchern


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2015)

divergent! schrieb:


> jetzt kommen die naumburger aus ihren löchern


Nun es wird wärmer


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2015)

... eher, es bleibt länger hell. 













losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## divergent! (20. April 2015)

da ich ja grad urlaub hab bin ich heute novhmal die samstagrunde abgefahren. ich hab mich dann mal , trotz übersetzungsbedenken vom comfortbiker, richtung schöne aussicht/ villa illske auf den geländepfad neben der straße grwagt. passt. komme ich hoch auch mitn 32er hinten. 2 pausen musste ich kurz machen aber nicht wegen steil sondern wegen der frühlingsrollen


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2015)

divergent! schrieb:


> da ich ja grad urlaub hab bin ich heute novhmal die samstagrunde abgefahren. ich hab mich dann mal , trotz übersetzungsbedenken vom comfortbiker, richtung schöne aussicht/ villa illske auf den geländepfad neben der straße grwagt. passt. komme ich hoch auch mitn 32er hinten. 2 pausen musste ich kurz machen aber nicht wegen steil sondern wegen der frühlingsrollen


Du Tier 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## divergent! (20. April 2015)

na noch nicht...aber die dornensträucher am anfang sind wegen reifen doof. die woche gibts andere reifen und neuen lenker. dann kann ich auch technische sachen sicher besser fahren


----------



## bighit3rider (14. Mai 2015)

divergent! schrieb:


> na noch nicht...aber die dornensträucher am anfang sind wegen reifen doof. die woche gibts andere reifen und neuen lenker. dann kann ich auch technische sachen sicher besser fahren



irgendwann kommt halt jeder auf´n Geschmack ;-)   , muss man ja jetzt immer aufpassen beim fahren, wird ja richtig voll auf´n Wegen ...


----------



## divergent! (15. Mai 2015)

irgendwie kommts mir so vor daß aneinigen stellen bäume absichtlich hingelegt werden. da die niemand wegräumt hatte ich mal vorm dienst noch äste davorgelegt, zwecks drüberfahren.....naja 2 tage später waren äste weg aber der baum lag noch. ein schelm wer böses denkt. @Thomas......ich bin jetzt auch auf schwererem klassischen gerät unterwegs, ein mountain cycle san andreas. jetzt machts laune


----------



## Frodijak (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo an die Anhaltiner hier!

Ich war vor 2 Wochen mal beim Jungweinfest in Freyburg und fand die Ecke ganz interessant um auch mal mit dem Rad vorbei zu schauen.

Ich würde morgen ganz gern mit Anhang mal in eurer Region nen Ründchen drehen.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben von wo aus man starten kann und was eine schöne Runde wäre.  
Wir kommen mit PKW aus Leipzig und dachten so an die 50-60 KM bei max. 800-1000hm -> muss aber nicht ausgereizt werden da Frauchen mit dabei 

Ich setz mich heute Abend ans Basecamp nur weis ich nicht so recht wohin ich tracken soll, was sich vielleicht lohnt zu sehen (Aussicht, Denkmal, Einkehr). Ob besser von Freyburg oder Naumburg aus.

Wir sind eher entspannt unterwegs. Gern irgendwo Nachmittags einkehren. Suchen aber auch gern mal auf Pfaden die Abwechslung. 

Vielleicht hat ja wer für Ortsfremde ein paar Hinweise/Ideen/Vorschläge. 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits 


Hallo Tobias,  
Eventuell startest du in Freyburg... hoch zur Neuenburg zum warm werden....weiter über Großjena an der Unstrut entlang bis zur Henne.... wechseln auf rechte Uferseite der Saale und weiter bis Hallesche Anger bei Naumburg... durch Naumburg Richtung Almrich... an der kleinen Saale entlang Richtung Schulpforta....weiter Richtung Bad Kösen.... 
...ab Bad Kösen siehe Link und Bilder... 
 Strava : http://app.strava.com/activities/303186791









...rauf zur Rudelsburg 








...Richtung Himmelreich, aber weiter nach Osten Richtung Sonnenburg -Bad Sulza 
...den oberen Weg nehmen! 

















...den unteren Weg zurück nach Bad Kösen 


hoffentlich klappt der Link... Vom Handy 

Zurück nach Freyburg 
eventuell dann von Bad Kösen über... Unter den Weinbergen -linke Seite der Saale.-... Richtung Roßbach... Freyburg. 

Vg Jens


----------



## divergent! (15. Mai 2015)

schade daß ich dieses we nicht kann sonst könnte man guide machen die angesprochene tour klingt gut. wenn ihr luft noch über habt könnt ihr in kösen noch rauf auf die rudelsburg ( am campingplatz hoch ) . gibts nochn paar schöne singletrails dort aber das zu beschreiben ist schwer.

@Jens.....freyburg mit ey!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2015)

divergent! schrieb:


> schade daß ich dieses we nicht kann sonst könnte man guide machen die angesprochene tour klingt gut. wenn ihr luft noch über habt könnt ihr in kösen noch rauf auf die rudelsburg ( am campingplatz hoch ) . gibts nochn paar schöne singletrails dort aber das zu beschreiben ist schwer.
> 
> @Jens.....freyburg mit ey!



Freyburg  ... danke... da wirkt wohl noch eins der Biere 

Sonntag geht es bei uns auf zum Rennsteig und zurück... mit Zelt ⛺ 
Nbg... Eisenach... Blankenstein.. Saalfeld... Jena...Nbg. 
Ich glaube das wir zu viel eingepackt haben


----------



## divergent! (15. Mai 2015)

nicht schlecht. wir müssen bei gelegenheit auch nochmal fahren


----------



## Frodijak (15. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias,
> Eventuell startest du in Freyburg... hoch zur Neuenburg zum warm werden....



Hallo Jens!

Vielen Dank für deine Auskunft! Ich werde die Tage berichten wie es so war aber ich denke die Runde werden wir so übernehmen


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2015)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Hallo Jens!
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Auskunft! Ich werde die Tage berichten wie es so war aber ich denke die Runde werden wir so übernehmen


Viel Spaß,
das Wetter ist ja optimal.

Wir fahren jetzt auch schon einen Tag eher los, da es ab Dienstag regnen soll.


----------



## Frodijak (17. Mai 2015)

So... ich wollt mich nochmal zu Wort melden und mich für die schnelle und zuvorkommende Hilfe bedanken! 

Da wir ja zuvor in Freyburg auf der Neuenburg waren, sind wir auch wieder dort gestartet. Im nachhinein hätte man vielleicht doch lieber unten in Freyburg starten sollen. Aber egal.
So ging es erstmal schön ins Tal abwärts 

Es ging also gut gelaunt über Grossjena auf dem Radweg zur Henne. Von da aus direkt auf den Naumburger Markt. Dieser Streckenabschnitt war nicht sonderlich schön so auf der Straße aber gut. Ich bekam ein "ich dachte wir fahren durch den Wald" zu hören. 
Ich plante am Abend ja über Basecamp die Tour. Ich musste es einfach mal probieren da wir demnächst in den Pfälzerwald fahren. War quasi die erste getrackte Runde. 
Wir fuhren dann an den Moritzwiesen rüber Richtung Bismarkturm. Dort gab es die erste Schiebepassage da ich natürlich eher die Pfade getrackt hatte ohne auf die Fahrbarkeit zu achten. Dieses "Missgeschick" kam dann noch 2 mal vor.
So fuhren wir nicht die Sachsenholzstraße hinauf sondern schlugen uns über die Wiese unterhalb der Straße hoch.

Die Stimmung kippte bei meiner Begleitung leicht ins - das kann ja heiter werden. 

Der Bismarkturm an sich war dann auch eher ernüchternd, so dass wir nach einem kurzen Ausblick gleich paar Meter weiter fuhren um die erste Pause zu machen. 




Das Plätzchen lud zum kurzen verweilen ein...




... und der weitere Verlauf sah vielversprechend aus! 




Ich hatte dann scheinbar ein glückliches Händchen denn Anstatt wie von Jens vorgeschlagen an der kleinen Saale nach Bad Kösen zu treten, trackte ich mich durch die Saale-Ilm-Platten wo wir dann wirklich sehr schöne Wege vorfanden und die Stimmung Ihren Zenit erreichte.













Dann ging es über das Löwendenkmal zur Rudelsburg wo wir erneut rasteten.








Auch der Weg runter von der Rudelsburg war - sagen wir - interessant. 





Jetzt ging es wie von Jens vorgeschlagen auf die andere Saaleseite hoch. Oben übers Feld bis zur Sonnenburg. Da gab es nochmal eine schöne Abfahrt auf welcher wir auch auf nette Wanderer trafen. Schöner Abschnitt! 
Jetzt stand der Rückweg an und ich hab mich irgendwie total vertan 
Ich konnte den Track am Abend zuvor nicht in einem Stück planen und der Rückweg von Bad Sulza begann irgendwie erst in Bad Kösen. Ich hielt mich direkt an der Ilm und lief in eine Sackgasse. Zudem war der weg direkt an der Böschung nicht ganz ohne. Ein umgekippter Baum ließ uns dann lieber umkehren wo die nächste Gehpassage hoch zum Großheringer Feld wartete. 
Ich hatte die Karte leider auch noch auf Fahrtrichtung und so verwechselte ich in Großheringen vom Feld oben kommend die Ilm mit der Saale und nahm Kurs auf Kaatschen. 
Inzwischen zog es sich immer weiter zu - die Stimmung kippte wieder leicht aber wir waren wieder auf Kurs.
Auf Höhe Rudelsburg ging es dann auf der anderen Seite hoch zum Himmelsreich. Leider war das auch wieder ein Wanderweg mit krasser Steigung. Oben angekommen begann es zu tröpfeln also auf ein Stück Kuchen und Kaffee einkehren. 





Direkt empfehlen würde ich diese Lokalität nicht unbedingt. Die Aussicht und das Heißgetränk waren okay. Der Kuchen... naja. Musste wohl in Sahne ertränkt werden  
Wir hatten nun schon gut hm gesammelt und bei meiner kleinen machten sich erste Erschöpfungen bemerkbar. Die Abfahrt vom Himmelsreich war aber auch wieder super. 
Wir hielten uns nun an der Saale entlang nach Roßbach und über Kleinjena zurück nach Freyburg wo wir dann bei wieder einsetzenden "Regen" nochmal eine Schiebepassage hoch zur Burg einlegten.

Den Part bis und von Naumburg hätte man sich eigentlich schenken können aber so sind wir wenigstens auf die anvisierten 64 Km gekommen und haben dabei gute 1000hm verrichtet. Wenn auch teils zu Fuß  

Ich denke wir kommen sicher nochmal wieder


----------



## Frodijak (17. Mai 2015)

Hier is noch unsere Route für interessierte.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2015)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Hier is noch unsere Route für interessierte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387278
> 
> ...


Na da hat es doch noch gut geklappt... 
...zwischen Freyburg und Naumburg gibt es auch schönere Wege, aber das lag außerhalb der Höhenvorgaben. 

Unsere Tour über den Rennsteig ist auch Geschichte, 528Km u. 6687Hm mit 5 Übernachtungen im Freien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (23. Mai 2015)

wow ordentlich strecke gemacht. wie siehts bei dir eigentlich im juni aus mit ner runde?


----------



## Frodijak (23. Mai 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...zwischen Freyburg und Naumburg gibt es auch schönere Wege, aber das lag außerhalb der Höhenvorgaben.


 
Das stimmt wohl  
Hat so dann auch gereicht fürs Erste.


----------



## bighit3rider (26. Juli 2015)

Leider hat es heute auch mich erwischt. 
So viel Dreistigkeit hätte ich auch nicht erwartet.
Wie gerne möchte man da zur Selbstjustiz greifen.
Eventuell wird es ja mal gesichtet, war auf jeden Fall sehr auffällig.
Ich würde vermuten das Ding ist nach WSF gegangen. Die Täter wurden gesehen wie sie im Naumburger Bahnhof verschwunden sind.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2015)

Nichts ist mehr sicher. 
Was waren das für Zeugen?


----------



## bighit3rider (26. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nichts ist mehr sicher.
> Was waren das für Zeugen?


Vom Kumpel die Mutter hat es gesehen, hat sich aber nix bei gedacht, weil sie nicht wusste das es mein Auto ist.
Am Taxistand Bahnhof wurde dann gesehen wie jemand mit einem Schwarzen Mountainbike im Bahnhof verschwunden ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2015)

Wir müssen uns wieder angewöhnen das nichts mehr sicher ist und es auch nicht besser wird. 
Ich sage nur Videoüberwachung an strategischen Stellen und ABVer müssen wieder her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit3rider (26. Juli 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns wieder angewöhnen das nichts mehr sicher ist und es auch nicht besser wird.
> Ich sage nur Videoüberwachung an strategischen Stellen und ABVer müssen wieder her.


Im Naumburger Bahnhof gibt es Video Überwachung, aber ich denke bei so einem "Kleindelikt" kommt das nicht zum Einsatz.
Vom Prinzip lachen die sich ja auch tot wenn sie dabei erwischt werden, so etwas wird doch gar nicht mehr geahndet.


----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2015)

na schöne scheiße, leider verlaufen solche diebstähle immer im sand. hftl war es versichert damit du etwas entschädigt wirst. aber btw seit wann hast du nen opel.....was isn bei dir defekt.

ich würde das bild mal bei facebook in der flohmarktgruppe teilen !


----------



## bighit3rider (28. Juli 2015)

divergent! schrieb:


> na schöne scheiße, leider verlaufen solche diebstähle immer im sand. hftl war es versichert damit du etwas entschädigt wirst. aber btw seit wann hast du nen opel.....was isn bei dir defekt.
> 
> ich würde das bild mal bei facebook in der flohmarktgruppe teilen !



Das da von Polizei Seite nix passieren wird ist mir klar, deshalb ja auch die Belohnung.
Ich sehe für das Bike keinen Cent.
Der Opel ist mein Firmenwagen.


----------



## bighit3rider (9. August 2015)

zur Info, die Belohnung zahle ich nicht mehr, da ich das Geld in was neues investiert habe.
Möge sich der jetzige Besitzer den Hals brechen.


----------



## h3x3r (20. August 2015)

Hallo, ich möchte am Samstag eine Tour von Weißenfels nach Laucha machen und hab mir in komoot folgende Tour erstellt: https://www.komoot.de/tour/6395994?ref=wtd

Nun bin ich aber absolut ortsunkundig und frage mich daher ob die gewählte Route sinnvoll ist oder ob eventuell bessere/interessantere Wege/Trails nach Laucha führen. Wäre schön wenn mal jemand drüber schaut. Als Zeitansatz habe ich ca. 2h15min gedacht, da ich 12:51 Uhr mit dem Zug in Weißenfels eintreffe und 15:00 in Laucha sein möchte.


----------



## Kasebi (20. August 2015)

Geh 
[QUOTE="h3x3r, post: 13175826, member: 321386kompetenten , ich möchte am Samstag eine Tour von Weißenfels nach Laucha machen und hab mir in komoot folgende Tour erstellt: https://www.komoot.de/tour/6395994?ref=wtd

Nun bin ich aber absolut ortsunkundig und frage mich daher ob die gewählte Route sinnvoll ist oder ob eventuell bessere/interessantere Wege/Trails nach Laucha führen. Wäre schön wenn mal jemand drüber schaut. Als Zeitansatz habe ich ca. 2h15min gedacht, da ich 12:51 Uhr mit dem Zug in Weißenfels eintreffe und 15:00 in Laucha sein möchte.[/QUOTE]
Geh mal in den Merseburgfred und frag Udo1. Einen kompetenteren findest du nicht


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2015)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte am Samstag eine Tour von Weißenfels nach Laucha machen und hab mir in komoot folgende Tour erstellt: https://www.komoot.de/tour/6395994?ref=wtd
> 
> Nun bin ich aber absolut ortsunkundig und frage mich daher ob die gewählte Route sinnvoll ist oder ob eventuell bessere/interessantere Wege/Trails nach Laucha führen. Wäre schön wenn mal jemand drüber schaut. Als Zeitansatz habe ich ca. 2h15min gedacht, da ich 12:51 Uhr mit dem Zug in Weißenfels eintreffe und 15:00 in Laucha sein möchte.


Hallo,
würde mir gern deine Route ansehen, bin aber nicht in kommot registriert. Somit geht es leider nicht.
Kannst sie ja in GPSies hochladen.
Von WSF nach Laucha gibt es viele schöne Wege, kommt aber immer auf das zur Verfügung stehende Zeitfenster an.
Ich wünsche dir eine schöne Tour.


----------



## h3x3r (20. August 2015)

Da ist sie in GPSies: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yxebrxqxxpimuwrn. Wie oben gesagt, habe ich etwas über 2h Zeit.


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2015)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Da ist sie in GPSies: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yxebrxqxxpimuwrn. Wie oben gesagt, habe ich etwas über 2h Zeit.


Schau es mir gerade an, aber du weist, dass du nur etwas über 2 Stunden Zeit hast? ich stell dann die angepasste Tour in GPSies rein. Da ist ein Abschnitt bei dir dabei, da musst du über das Gelände eines Schützenvereins, könnte sein dass die geade schießen.


----------



## Udo1 (21. August 2015)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Da ist sie in GPSies: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yxebrxqxxpimuwrn. Wie oben gesagt, habe ich etwas über 2h Zeit.


habe die Strecke ein wenig optimiert. Wie gesagt Schießplatz ist nicht angene3hm, wenn die gerade schießen.
Nördlich von Großwilsdorf ist das Waldgebiet und Plateau heißt Rödel. Das Plateau das du dort überwinden willst ist eingezäunt (Wildpferde).
Es gibt ein paar Stellen wo man durch kann ansonsten Bike rüber heben.
Nun es ist schon eine kleine sportliche Herausforderung, aber ein Schnitt von 15 km/h wird dir wohl nichts ausmachen.
Hier der Link zu GPSies mit meinen kleinen Änderungen. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=agcxxogtihnjhuaw
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß bei deiner Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h3x3r (21. August 2015)

Das nenn ich mal einen Super Service. Vielen Dank. Das Wetter soll ja morgen auch mitspielen. 15 km/h bekomme ich hin.


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2015)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal einen Super Service. Vielen Dank. Das Wetter soll ja morgen auch mitspielen. 15 km/h bekomme ich hin.


Habe ich gern gemacht. Falls die Pannenhexe zuschlagen sollte, in Balgstädt und in Freyburg gibt es einen Haltepunkt der Burgenlandbahn.


----------



## h3x3r (24. August 2015)

Die Tour wurde erfolgreich absolviert. Ich bin in 1:56 h ingesamt 32,52 km gefahren. Zweimal hab ich mich leicht verfahren und dreimal musste ich einen Umweg nehmen, da das Gelände eingezäunt war und ich die Pferde nicht aufschrecken wollte bzw. da der Weg extrem zugewuchert war. Allgemein waren einige Pfade ziemlich verblockt (quer liegende Bäume) und mit Gestrüpp zugewuchert. Aber das ist Ende August ja kein Wunder.

Ansonsten war es eine prima Tour mit wunderbaren Ausblicken und Eindrücken. Die teils sehr langen Anstiege gingen ordentlich auf die Pumpe. Das kannte ich von meinen bisherigen Touren in diesem Umfang noch nicht. Ingesamt wurden 544 hm überwunden, was für mich auch einen Rekordwert darstellt. Ich bin sicher nicht das letzte mal in dieser Gegend gewesen.


----------



## Renmas (1. September 2015)

Hey Leute, ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle als Neueinsteiger bei euch vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Rene, bin 21 Jahre und seit kurzer Zeit begeistert von Downhill /Freeride Bike's.  Ich hoffe hier im Forum von ein paar gute Strecken erfahren zu dürfen .


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

Hallo Rene,
was für ein Rad fährst du? 

Downhill ist ja hier etwas schwierig und auch ziemlich anstrengend für  100Hm bergab am Stück .  
Aber es gibt schöne Touren die auch mal kurz und knackig nach unten gehen, aber wesentlich länger bergauf. 

VG JENS


----------



## Renmas (1. September 2015)

Ich fahre ein Rocky Mountain rmx.  Bin bislang in Naumburg, im "Rosengarten" gefahren.  Dort kann man an vielen Spuren erkennen, das dort öfters welche fahren und auch springen.  Teilweise sehr steile Abhänge vorhanden, die ich doch zum ersten nur mit Protektor und Helm empfehlen würde.  
Hier noch ein Bild. ￼


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2015)

Schönes Bike...
Richtung Bad Kösen, Himmelreich, Freyburg findest du auch reichlich Möglichkeiten. 

Ohne Helm geht bei uns nichts. 

Nachher geht es wieder durch den Rosengarten/Buchholz nach Hause... Feierabendründchen


----------



## bighit3rider (6. April 2016)

gar nix mehr los hier ...
endlich mal in der Woche ne kleine Feierabendsrunde geschafft


----------



## __U3__ (8. April 2016)

Na jetzt hast Du es ja etwas wiederbelebt!  
Freu mich schon drauf, demnächst mal wieder bei Euch zu Gast zu sein, und da werde ich mit der Madame auch mal die rechte Saale-Seite ausprobieren. Bin bis jetzt irgendwioe immer links und im Unstruttal gewesen hehe
Aber Schulpforta und Bismarkturm stehen dieses Jahr auf dem Programm! (keine Ahnung wo der erste Trail ist) 

Daumen hoch für's Video und Grüße aus der Nähe von EF!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit3rider (8. April 2016)

Ist beides Schulpforta, wenn es so weit ist kannst Du ja noch mal bescheid geben dann kann ich es dir erklären. Da gibt es noch viele andere Wege.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2016)

...Wochenendbesuch oberhalb von Laucha


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. August 2016)

...fast fertig


----------



## divergent! (21. August 2016)

wo isn das?


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. August 2016)

...an der Stelle der alten Fähre


----------



## Udo1 (22. August 2016)

Da sieht man das es in Sachsen Anhalt noch klappt und warum, weil wir es können. Da sollte sich der BER mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. August 2016)

Ich kenne auch andere Beispiele, zwar weeeeeesennnnntlich kleiner als Berlin, wo es nicht klappt. 
Aber ich untersteiche mal die positive Grundstimmung.   

Wird ein schönes Brückchen mit ein paar zusätzlichen Höhenmetern.   
November soll sie wohl aufgemacht werden.


----------



## __U3__ (15. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

wollen morgen ne Tour machen, am Anfang Bismarckturm den Grottenweg runter und danach evtl wieder irgendwo hoch und nach Bad Kösen runter. Hat einer nen Tip für nen schicken Singletrail da runter Richtung Bad Kösen?

Und wie sieht eigentlich der Weg runter zu den Saalhäusern aus Richtung Bad Kösen aus? Ist das immer noch Gebüsch oder fahrbar?

Danach Franzosenstein, den Hohlweg nach Roßbach und über SixLinden nach Freyburg.

Wäre für nen Tip dankbar, freu mich auf's Saaletal und das Mädel ebenfalls!
Uwe


----------



## divergent! (15. Oktober 2016)

hi, ich will morgen auch ne runde drehen und könnte euch was zeigen. wann wollt ihr los?


----------



## __U3__ (15. Oktober 2016)

Coole Sache!
Aber bitte bedenken, wir sind keine Profis und ich habe meine Freundin dabei.

Hatte ungefähr an sowas gedacht:
http://out.ac/aIvNH
http://out.ac/aIvNH
Kommen 11:14 mit der Bahn aus Erfurt an, blaues Rocky und nen blondes Mädel mit nem roten Canyon...#

Uwe


----------



## divergent! (15. Oktober 2016)

hi, kein ding. machen wir ne nette runde. ich fahr eh singlespeed da ist jetzt weniger rumgefetze möglich....wobei

ok ich komm dann an bahnhof. braunes gt...neongelbe hose. ihr werdet mich erkennen


----------



## __U3__ (17. Oktober 2016)

Danke nochmal für die geniale Runde am So!
Hat echt Spaß gemacht, und auch das Mädel war begeistert...


----------



## divergent! (18. Oktober 2016)

jo war gut. wetter, fußgänger hat alles gepasst. können ja das nächste mal richtung freyburg/wsf aber da gibts nicht so schöne wege


----------



## HorstBond (19. Oktober 2016)

Welche Strecke seid ihr denn gefahren wenn man fragen darf.


----------



## divergent! (19. Oktober 2016)

cityrunde, bürgergarten, michaelisholz, bulabanawaldrunde, bismarckturm, flemminger wald, bad kösen, rudelsburg, saaleck, himmelreich, prinz heinrich stein, nmb


----------



## HorstBond (21. Oktober 2016)

Ok, danke.
Richtung Bismarckturm bin ich bis jetzt immer den Panoramaweg gefahren, also vor der Aral rein. Das ist dann ganz schön hart für singlespeed. 
Muß ich bei Gelegenheit mal gucken ob ich die Wege finde. Flemminger Wald war ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2016)

sag bescheid und wir drehen ne runde wenn ichs einrichten kann. panoramweg geht mit ssp problemlos....schalten macht nur bequem. probiers mal aus


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2016)

divergent! schrieb:


> ....schalten macht nur bequem. probiers mal aus



...kann man auch anders herum sehen   
Schade das der Herbst nicht sonderlich schön ist wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2016)

musste mir jetzt mal erklären! fakt ist daß man anders und entspannter fährt. tempobolzen überlasse ich der spandexfraktion. als training ist ssp schon ne super sache


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2016)

Also schalten ist echter Stress...welcher Gang ist der beste, Mist die Gänge springen schon wieder, verdammt schon wieder die Kette zu schräg gefahren, der ätzende Schlamm ruiniert mir die teure Kassette, ist das Rad wieder schwer heute, nein nicht das noch...Kette abgesprungen usw. ...... Und nicht die aufwändige Pflege vergessen. 

Damit will ich jetzt aber nicht andeuten, das Singlespeeder faule, arme Leute sind.


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2016)

stimmt wir sind einfach zu blöd zum schalten


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2016)

Aber dafür habt ihr noch genug Schmackes in den Beinen und gesunde Knie 

Zu eurer Runde habt ihr echt nochmal gutes Wetter abgefasst...leider konnte ich mich nicht anschließen...leichte Rippenprellung


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2016)

jeden tag ssp ist auch nix. hab ja auch schalter. haben alle ihre daseinsberechtigung. aber mal btw evtl sollte man regelmäßig runden drehen. nach 20 jahren gibts ja evtl mal hoffnung hier leute zu finden die noch bock auf radeln und weniger auf rumposen und wattgelaber haben!


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2016)

da ich meine dreckswettertechnik verbessern muss wärs natürlich cool auch mal leute zu haben die nicht nur motivation zum radeln besitzen wenn es 25 grad und sonne hat.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin quasi immer auf dem Rad 
...in der Luft 




...zu Lande




(von letzter Woche, Campingtour durch Ostsachsen) 
...und zu Wasser 





Bei mir ist es einfach ein Zeitproblem um regelmäßig an gemeinsamen Ausfahrten teilzunehmen...spontan kann es aber manchmal klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (22. Oktober 2016)

ich muss ja im endeffekt auch familie weg organisieren. klappt dank we schichten jetzt auch nicht immer.


----------



## HorstBond (1. November 2016)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: am 03.12. soll die Brücke in Leißling eingeweiht werden

http://www.weissenfels.de/de/presse...bruecke-zwischen-leissling-und-lobitzsch.html

Ich fahr sicher mal hin, is ja gleich nebenan.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Dezember 2016)

Wir waren heute auch mal an der Brücke [emoji4] 
















...die Wege sind durch den Frost schön trocken [emoji41]


----------



## divergent! (4. Dezember 2016)

zu der brücke muss ich auch mal radeln. ich hab das fette wetter dieses we auch mal genutzt und war standesgemäß unterwegs


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Dezember 2016)

...Bild passend zur aktuellen Wetterlage [emoji6]


----------



## divergent! (24. Dezember 2016)

mist....ich war wohl in ner anderen wetterzone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bighit3rider (19. Februar 2017)

ziemlich nervige Sache im Moment wieder ....


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2017)

bighit3rider schrieb:


>



...rasantes Video  (zum Schluss sag  ich mal nichts [emoji3] ) 

Hoffentlich komme ich auch bald wieder ordentlich auf die Räder. [emoji4]


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2017)

da kann er schon fetzen wie ein wahnie aber beim langsam fahren fällt er hin

video ist aber gut gemacht. irgendwie kenne ich die strecke aber nicht


----------



## __U3__ (20. Februar 2017)

Ich seh schon, ich muss auch mal wieder zu Euch kommen!
Dieses Mal auch mit Hardtail hehe

Geht's der anderen Seite zu den Saalhäusern wieder gut, oder ist das mittlerweile komplett Gebüsch?


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2017)

wenn du wieder aufschlägst sag bescheid. da wär ich gern wieder mit am start.


----------



## bighit3rider (20. Februar 2017)

Ich steh zu meinen Fahrfehlern 
keine Ahnung was da war, ich war wohl noch im SKI Modus ... 
Normal hab ich da nie Probleme.

Strecken sind einmal von Flemmingen Richtung Saale Reha und dann vom Napoleonstein zu den Saalhäusern runter.

@U3 , was meinst Du für eine Stelle mit Gestrüpp ?


----------



## __U3__ (20. Februar 2017)

Wenn man von der anderen Seite aus Richtung Bad K runter fährt war letztes Jahr verdammt viel Gestrüpp...

Und klar sag ich Bescheid!
War ne echt coole Runde letztes Jahr, freu mich jetzt schon drauf!


----------



## divergent! (20. Februar 2017)

im april ist evtl auch wieder anradeln in jena nur so als info


----------



## bighit3rider (15. Mai 2017)

Falls hier mal der Christian aus Großheringen reinliest. Ich denke die Handy Nr hat nicht gestimmt.
Wir hatten uns in Bad Kösen getroffen vor 14 Tagen Samstag. Mein Kumpel hatte ein Liteville was dir gefallen hat.
Kannst dich ja hier melden.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## basmati (18. November 2019)

Servus in die Runde! 
- Sehr Kurzfristig... aber eben erst entdeckt diesen fred -
Bin grad hier in der Ecke (Großheringen) und hab mein Rad dabei. Und will morgen ne Runde fahren bevor es Dunkel wird. 
Start in Saaleck z.B. 
Oder fährt jemand mit Helmlampe und man könnte sich anschließen?

War letzte Woche schon einmal bei Kukulau nen Trail runter Richtung Camping gefahren der nen Wanderweg kreuzte. Gibt es da mehr? Hab hier was von Flemmingen und Rudelsburg gelesen.

Suche was Enduro mäßiges! Gerne auch per PN

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (22. November 2019)

moin,

ja da gibts noch ein paar wege. einige sind versteckt andere nicht

von der rudelsburg zur saaleck gibts ne nette treppenpassage. auf der neuenburg gibts auch noch paar nette wege.


----------



## bighit3rider (28. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe lange überlegt ob ich dazu etwas schreibe aber ich kann einfach nicht mehr ruhig sein.
Was bitte ist denn das für eine sinnlose Natur Zerstörung die da seit geraumer Zeit passiert.
Ich gehe jetzt mal nur auf den Bereich um den Kohlenweg nahe der Windlücke ein.
Meine Frage ist ob dort jemand einen Bikepark baut ?
Da gab es eine Abfahrt die dort schon 20 Jahre war und es gab dort nie Probleme.
Und ich habe sicher nix dagegen wenn mal hier und da ein bissl was gebaut wird.
Aber was dort passiert ist einfach nur krank.
Nun wurden dort schon letztes Jahr 2 weitere Strecken in den Hang gegraben, welche dann komischerweise von niemanden befahren wurden. Seit Anfang diesen Jahres hakt es dort völlig aus und mittlerweile ist dort der komplette Wald zerpflügt mit Strecken. Da wird 1m neben die vorhandene eine neue gebaut, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Die alte ist dadurch zum Teil nicht mehr nutzbar.
Da werden Wurzeln freigelegt, Wurzeln angehackt um vermutlich mehr Grip zu bekommen, Bäume abgesägt. Da frage ich mich wie dumm kann man sein ? Und ob der jenige denkt das bleibt ohne Konsequenzen. Ich hoffe derjenige setzt das bissl Hirn was er hat mal ein ...


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2021)

oh man. war schon ne weile nicht mehr im wald dort unterwegs. derzeit nur asphalt. für sowas hab ich auch null verständnis. eigtl haben wir genug schöne wege die alle nutzen können. wer mit seinem monster dh rad nicht ausgelastet ist soll bitte woanders fahren. das gibt nur ärger mit forst und jägern und dann haben wir alle mehr probleme als vorher


----------

